# KING OF IMPALA



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I'M MAKING THIS POLL BECAUSE OVER THE LAST WEEK THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF CONFLICT ON WHO'S THE REAL KING OF CHEVY'S. I'M NOT BASHING ON ANY OF THESE INDIVIDUAL'S BECAUSE THESE DUDES ARE REAL RIDERS AND I HAVE NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR THEM BUT I WANNA SEE OTHER'S OPINIONS ON THIS SUBJECT I'M GONNA POST OF WHAT I HAVE SAW THIS 1 AND A HALF TO 2 YRS

TODD-BULIT THE 61 FOR KILLA AND HIS 64 FOR THE SHOWDOWN, TODD BEATS KILLA IN LA AND GOES ON A RAMPAGE FROM COAST TO COAST HANDLING FOOLS BEATS MONDO 3 TIMES, ODESSA,SIN CITY,AND IN PHOENIX, FINALLY GET'S BEAT BY KILLA IN PORTLAND.

KILLA-WELL KNOWN IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST FOR BUILDING QUALITY CARS AND GOOD HOPPERS AT HIS SHOP BIGTIME HYDROS. ROLL'S TO LA TO MEET TODD IN A HOP OFF GET'S BEAT GOES BACK TO PORTLAND AND PREPARE FOR A REMATCH GET THE REMATCH AND BEATS TODD.

MONDO-FOUNDER ON HI-LOW BASICALLY PUT HOPPING TO A ALL NEW LEVEL AND MOVE INCHES KING OF THE STREET AND WORLD CHAMPION IN ALL LEVELS OF THE SPORT LEAVES L.A. FOR PERSONAL REASON RELOCATES TO EL PASO,TX TAKES TIME OFF COMES BACK IN FORCE LOSES TO TODD IN ODESSA,PHOENIX, AND VEGAS. AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS SHOW FIRST IMPALA TO DO 100+ AND COME BACK DOWN*


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you forgot one person and thats vmax vmax and todd need to hop to see who the king of chevys really is honestly the only real way of having a true hop champion is in the pits with sticks cus you will always get my shit hops higher but mine hits bumper etc etc


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 30 2007, 08:21 PM~8011704
> *you forgot one person and thats vmax vmax and todd need to hop to see who the king of chevys really is honestly the only real way of having a true hop champion is in the pits with sticks cus you will always get my shit hops higher but mine hits bumper etc etc
> *


true but vmax needs to bring another car out his 61 was the shit in its time but would get served now a days. so until he re-enters the hopping ring Id say he is out of the mix


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Personally I think Todd just for the simple fact he put in the work traveling all over the country hopping. That right there says a lot about someone's dedication to the game. You can't be the king by just staying in your own town, you have to go out and put in the work. my .02


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

In his level , I also agree it's Todd....Todd has put the smack down from coast to coast.....Go team Cracker.... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

team cracker 1
todd 1


2 votes so far who else?? :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

add one for Todd from me


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2007, 11:34 PM~8013047
> *true but vmax needs to bring another car out his 61 was the shit in its time but would get served now a days. so until he re-enters the hopping ring Id say he is out of the mix
> *


You are very mistaken my friend. Max is about Chevys all day every day. For himself he doesn't build Regals or Caddies or any thing else strickly Impalas. That 61 he built was never shown it's full potential. That car was always ready, but at the time when that car was out there was no one on that level. Cras that didn't get stuck anyway.


Don't be supprised to see him out soon. He just has too much work on his plate right now.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pinche novela


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

Todd is on top ,clean ass cars all the way!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@May 31 2007, 09:56 AM~8013842
> *Todd is on top ,clean ass cars all the way!!
> *


 :uh: didnt todd get beat this past weekend????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Why can't a real poll be started


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

None of them.....they all need to put the rear axles back in the middle of the rear wheel wells when the cars are dumped. :cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 31 2007, 07:11 AM~8013901
> *None of them.....they all need to put the rear axles back in the middle of the rear wheel wells when the cars are dumped.  :cheesy:
> *


not a bad idea


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 31 2007, 08:11 AM~8013901
> *None of them.....they all need to put the rear axles back in the middle of the rear wheel wells when the cars are dumped.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@May 31 2007, 05:02 AM~8013536
> *You are very mistaken my friend. Max is about Chevys all day every day. For himself he doesn't build Regals or Caddies or any thing else strickly Impalas. That 61 he built was never shown it's full potential. That car was always ready, but at the time when that car was out there was no one on that level. Cras that didn't get stuck anyway.
> Don't be supprised to see him out soon. He just has too much work on his plate right now.
> *


the 61 might not have ever maxxed out number wise, but that car was not capable of doing the numbers that the big dogs are doing today. The rear suspension was not long enough or pushed back far enough on that 1.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 31 2007, 12:44 AM~8013260
> *team cracker 1
> todd              1
> 2 votes so far who else?? :biggrin:
> *


TEAM CRACKER AND TODD IS ONE IN THE SAME!!!SO THATS TWO FOR TODD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 06:01 AM~8013862
> *:uh:  didnt todd get beat this past weekend????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 31 2007, 01:09 PM~8015014
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Streetlife serving bigtime

Again the point is??????? 1-1


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 31 2007, 08:10 AM~8013900
> *Why can't a real poll be started
> *


dont you have the power to do that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 31 2007, 12:45 PM~8016121
> *Streetlife serving bigtime
> 
> Again the point is??????? 1-1
> *



:0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah i would have to say TODD!!! he is king! with that 61 bubble!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 31 2007, 07:22 PM~8017700
> *yeah i would have to say TODD!!! he is king! with that 61 bubble!
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: REALLY???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

you can put some 20 ton jack stands to the rear and some beer cans for the front
to work on it


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i would say to be king your car has to be complete AND you have to hit your own switch......but thats just me


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

I WILL SAY THIS ABOUT TODD HE IS CONSISTANT THERE IS NO BREAK TIME FOR HIM


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN LET KILLA HAVE THE WIN , BUT YOU GUY'S DON'T UNDERSTANT TODD.BASICALLY THIS NICCA JUST GOT MORE MOTIVATION TO COME SHUT DOWN ANYONE IN HIS WAY.THIS DUDE WILL COME BACK SUPER HARD AND WHEN HE DOES IT'S "GAME OVER"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

all bullshit aside. Todd is still the raining "King of Chevy's" from coast to coast.
you cant take whats earned


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@May 31 2007, 08:06 PM~8017907
> *MAN LET KILLA HAVE THE WIN , BUT YOU GUY'S DON'T UNDERSTANT TODD.BASICALLY THIS NICCA JUST GOT MORE  MOTIVATION TO COME SHUT DOWN ANYONE IN HIS WAY.THIS DUDE WILL COME BACK SUPER HARD AND WHEN HE DOES IT'S "GAME OVER"
> *


 :uh: and you saying that killa dont?????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 31 2007, 08:08 PM~8017914
> *all bullshit aside. Todd is still the raining "King of Chevy's" from coast to coast.
> you cant take whats earned
> *


  your right about todd earning what he's got..... but didnt he loose for the first time this past weekend???????


I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but by the looks of the video didnt todd loose???


I meen am I missing something


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 31 2007, 12:45 PM~8016121
> *Streetlife serving bigtime
> 
> Again the point is??????? 1-1
> *


todd is still king of the chevys, .............in the video the red one got stuck the 2nd time thats a loss, but the first hop the red one won,every dogg has his day i think if todd was up to his full potential he would have took the first one too! .............my 2 cents


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 04:10 PM~8017930
> *  your right about todd earning what he's got..... but didnt he loose for the first time this past weekend???????
> I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but by the looks of the video didnt todd loose???
> I meen am I missing something
> *


that right he lost for the 1st time, nobody said hes undefeated now, but he still put more work in the killa has, has killa gone coast to caost and served people, no. has todd, yes. :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 05:10 PM~8017930
> *  your right about todd earning what he's got..... but didnt he loose for the first time this past weekend???????
> I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but by the looks of the video didnt todd loose???
> I meen am I missing something
> *


That says it all right there homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WELL KILLAS CAR WILL BE COMPLETED SOON ALL THIS TALK ABOUT COSMETIC SHIT WE GETTIN AWAY FROM WHAT ITS REALLY ABOUT.....THE INCHESSSSSS........... AND OH YEA HOMIE DONT WANNA SEE V-MAX ALL HIS CARS HIT BUMPER WITH EASE NOW JUST THINK IF HE BUILT ONE WITH THE SUSPENTION LIKE KILLAS AND TODDS...........***** BEEN SENDIN ****** BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMMEMBER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@May 31 2007, 07:17 PM~8017977
> *that right he lost for the 1st time, nobody said hes undefeated now, but he still put more work in the killa has, has killa gone coast to caost and served people, no. has todd, yes. :biggrin:
> *


SO LETS GET THIS STRAIT......IF YOU GO AROUND THE WORLD BEATING EVERYONE TO CALL YOSELF THE KING.... YOU COME TO MY CITY AND I BEAT THE KING IM STILL NOT THE KING...... :uh: :dunno: THAT DOSENT SEEM RIGHT I DID JUST BEAT THE KING RIGHT


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i think we are going off the topic and thats who is king of impalas not who won last weekend did killa get the win yes has todd gone on a cross country rampage serving ****** yes if we would say who is king of truck hoppers we would say shorty has he lost most likely but he is consistent at what he does maybe killa will be consistant and start serving fools nationwide. todd done changed the game of hopping before it was la vs vegas or la vs san diego now todd went around looking for fools that were running there mouth nation wide that to me says a lot


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 06:40 PM~8018546
> *WELL KILLAS CAR WILL BE COMPLETED SOON ALL THIS TALK ABOUT COSMETIC SHIT WE GETTIN AWAY FROM WHAT ITS REALLY ABOUT.....THE INCHESSSSSS...........    AND OH YEA HOMIE DONT WANNA SEE V-MAX ALL HIS CARS HIT BUMPER WITH EASE NOW JUST THINK IF HE BUILT ONE WITH THE SUSPENTION LIKE KILLAS AND TODDS...........***** BEEN SENDIN ****** BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMMEMBER
> *


V-max xhit is HEAVY look at the video when he hopped his 61 against skeets 63 skeet was on the bumer 2-3 times to vmax 1 because his 61 was so fucking heavy took time to fall back down as for this past weekend ya todd got beat buts that 1 loss for how many times and people he hopped if ur gunna crown a king of impalas based on WINS then it would have to be Todd even though he did get beat this weekend but everyone has there day good or bad he coudl never win again or win every hop from now on no telling with theis hopping game to many unpreticables anyone who out there doing the inces they doing is coo in my book it aint easy


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

You dont Win the title king of chevys its not somehting that gets passed around like a $5 trophy it is something thats earned

you have todd who travelled the country and beat everyone in his path

win after win after win, earning the respect of the fellow hoppers 

and you have caleb who granted has a good car but has not put in the time to earn the king title.


my vote is for todd


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so how many inches did tod and killa hit? i never seen anybody post it up


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 1 2007, 12:48 AM~8021026
> *so how many inches did tod and killa hit? i never seen anybody post it up
> *


The stick at the show didnt go high enough they only went to 78 or 82 if i remember correct


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 12:58 AM~8021045
> *The stick at the show didnt go high enough they only went to 78 or 82 if i remember correct
> *



thats just poor planning, Caleb new what his car could Hit and he new what todds car could hit. sticks should have been made to that height,


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

It's a nice hop and I know he said it wasn't finished and don't get me wrong but it's gutted, no windshield, probably no motor/trans....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 1 2007, 01:01 AM~8021050
> *thats just poor planning,  Caleb new what his car could Hit and he new what todds car could hit.  sticks should have been made to that height,
> *


X 120 INCHES THAT IS


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 1 2007, 09:17 AM~8021771
> *It's a nice hop and I know he said it wasn't finished and don't get me wrong but it's gutted, no windshield, probably no motor/trans....
> *


It had a motor & trans in it. No seats though. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 31 2007, 11:49 PM~8020818
> *V-max xhit is HEAVY look at the video when he hopped his 61 against skeets 63 skeet was on the bumer 2-3 times to vmax 1 because his 61 was so fucking heavy took time to fall back down as for this past weekend ya todd got beat buts that 1 loss for how many times and people he hopped if ur gunna crown a king of impalas based on WINS then it would have to be Todd even though he did get beat this weekend but everyone has there day good or bad he coudl never win again or win every hop from now on no telling with theis hopping game to many unpreticables anyone who out there doing the inces they doing is coo in my book it aint easy
> *


Is this HATE or FACT????????????????


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

All this talk about king of chevys and not once did I hear Rons name, his chevys are hopping with stock mount trailing arms and still doing 70 + inches now thats a hopper. And they lay. Dont sleep on BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

IF ron wasnt busy with business and his product id say RON


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TODD, HIS CARS ARE CLEAN AND THAT 61 IS BAD


----------



## KING OF IMPALA (Jun 1, 2007)

Fool, I'm tha king of Impala


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF IMPALA_@Jun 1 2007, 02:08 PM~8023906
> *Fool, I'm tha king of Impala
> *



Yea 1 post strong. :uh: 


Its gotta be todd. He FINALLY got beat. ONE time. By a car that got stuck in the second round. Which gay as hell as we ALL know. AND todd hits his own switches. But i'm a dumbass cracker that don't know shit! :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 31 2007, 07:11 AM~8013901
> *None of them.....they all need to put the rear axles back in the middle of the rear wheel wells when the cars are dumped.  :cheesy:
> *


V. MAX'S 61 did just that and laid all the way down. Probably about three inches to the ground.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:40 AM~8014416
> *the 61 might not have ever maxxed out number wise, but that car was not capable of doing the numbers that the big dogs are doing today. The rear suspension was not long enough or pushed back far enough on that 1.
> *


The rear suspension is what I am taking about.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


64 is doing it. For present times ain't nobody touching that.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 31 2007, 11:49 PM~8020818
> *V-max xhit is HEAVY look at the video when he hopped his 61 against skeets 63 skeet was on the bumer 2-3 times to vmax 1 because his 61 was so fucking heavy took time to fall back down as for this past weekend ya todd got beat buts that 1 loss for how many times and people he hopped if ur gunna crown a king of impalas based on WINS then it would have to be Todd even though he did get beat this weekend but everyone has there day good or bad he coudl never win again or win every hop from now on no telling with theis hopping game to many unpreticables anyone who out there doing the inces they doing is coo in my book it aint easy
> *


First I would like to say that for 06 and 07 Todd is the man. But you can't take anything from kings of the past. Like V Max told me, when he was out with 61 there was not competition for him. There wasn't too many people hopping impalas. It kinda took the fun out of it for him. Mando was gone, MeMe wasn't putting out(2 of his favorite competitors) chevys and he was missing that. Now he is excited the new big doggs doing it. He gives props to Todd also. As for the bumper action on the 61 versus Skeet, Max had way more ass and hopping in the door is not that easy especially when your car goes so high you can no longer touch the switch and can only catch on the way down.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 01:49 AM~8020818
> *V-max xhit is HEAVY look at the video when he hopped his 61 against skeets 63 skeet was on the bumer 2-3 times to vmax 1 because his 61 was so fucking heavy took time to fall back down as for this past weekend ya todd got beat buts that 1 loss for how many times and people he hopped if ur gunna crown a king of impalas based on WINS then it would have to be Todd even though he did get beat this weekend but everyone has there day good or bad he coudl never win again or win every hop from now on no telling with theis hopping game to many unpreticables anyone who out there doing the inces they doing is coo in my book it aint easy
> *


YEA BUT YOU ARE ONLY AS GOOD AS YOUR LAST HOP............ :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2007, 09:31 PM~8026518
> *YEA BUT YOU ARE ONLY AS GOOD AS YOUR LAST HOP............ :biggrin:
> *


and how did your last hop go?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2007, 11:38 PM~8026561
> *and how did your last hop go?
> *


i didnt get served but the car wasent workin like it should have been.......you know how that gose....just got tired of it and sold the car.....time for the new shit non hopper


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if you ask me,currently its a tie between todd and killa

yeah todd travels all over to hop and thats badass,

but i also support the local hopper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

Not talkin trash but heard mando was in mexcali and el paso hoping against sum narco hopper from what i heard they hit the scales before hopping making sure it was on the up n up! Mando won anyway realy wish wish ron was der


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

Is that todds old orange 61 with different...new paint? Or a completely different car?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilMarty54_@Jun 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8034014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT THIS CAR GET BEAT LAST WEEKEND?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@Jun 3 2007, 07:42 PM~8035303
> *Is that todds old orange 61 with different...new paint? Or a completely different car?
> *



YEAH IT THE SAME ONE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilMarty54_@Jun 3 2007, 08:02 PM~8035462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8035471
> *YEAH IT THE SAME ONE
> *


Thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 09:04 PM~8035485
> *:rofl:
> *


x2!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

i wasnt talkin shit yeah the idividuals are cool as hell but i was just sayin is that the car that got stuck last week end thats what i heard i dont kno i didnt go


----------



## KING OF IMPALA (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@Jun 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8025172
> *Yea 1 post strong. :uh:
> 
> *


I strive for quality, not quantity.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WOW!Alot of hate in here,but I respect those that gave their HONEST opinions.
Here is my .02

Todd has earned his respect.He has served fools from cali,all the way out to Chi-town.Cant no one take that from him.
His climb to the top started against Killa in July,and Killa got his payback.

Killa has been putting it down in the NW for years no,even served Greasy Gary who was unbeatable for years.Problem is the NW didnt have alot of exposure till the last year and everyone all ready had a opinion on Killa by then.

BOTH these guys DESERVE and have EARNED thier RESPECT!
If you wanna talk about killas car not being 100% ready,thats understandable,but know he has EVERYTHING he needs for the car sitting right in his shop,including brand spankin new guts with ostridge inserts.He was more concerned with the car working,instead of it being 100%,cause after all,it was a HOP!
Alot of you dont remember(or just dont wanna say it)but todds car wasnt 100% in July when he hopped killa,it was more together then Killas,but not complete.

Bottom line is everyone can talk and say what you want,but A,most of you arent even in thier class,and B,if you wanted to be,most of you would have to pay someone to get on their level,these guys(Todd,Killa,even Vmax and Ron) build their shit.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 31 2007, 08:58 AM~8014518
> *TEAM CRACKER AND TODD IS ONE IN THE SAME!!!SO THATS TWO FOR TODD!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

top hoppers in the game right now with Impals IMO are,

Killa,Todd,Mondo,Jim(himbone),and Ron!
All 5 of these guys DESERVE credit for what they do,and where they have been or had to go to get where they are at!
I love hopping,But Im in the 40's and 50's,and thats tough as it is.These guys are in the 70's-100's!!!
RESPECT and props to all 5 of these guys. Like them or hate them,everyone is talking about them!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 09:41 AM~8045178
> *,even served Greasy Gary who was unbeatable for years.*


When was this??? and with what car against what car??????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8045502
> *When was this??? and with what car against what car??????
> *


I heard the green 64 beat him.
Take up this urgument with Killa.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 10:33 AM~8045545
> *I heard the green 64 beat him.
> Take up this urgument with Killa.
> *


No argument but the video shows what really happend and i was just asking what you where refering too im cool with everybody but alot of the time people take my ?'s has argument or hate  i only state facts


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 11:36 AM~8045558
> *No argument but the video shows what really happend and i was just asking what you where refering too im cool with everybody but alot of the time people take my ?'s has argument or hate  i only state facts
> *


  
I cant speak on it cause I wasnt there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8046083
> *
> I cant speak on it cause I wasnt there.
> *


I was but i said what i had to say no hate all facts im netrul we all out here doing the same thing


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO YOU GET POINTS FOR THE ONES ACTUALLY GETTING DIRTY BUILDING THEMSELVES? WHO SHOOTS THERE OWN PAINTS AND SHIT- THAT SHOULD BE PART OF THE QUALIFICATIONS- ALL THOSE CATS ARE WINNERS EITHER WAY.

RIDER CHRONICLES WAS ONLY DVD THERE FOR BOTH MATCHES
KILLA VS TODD ROUND 1 AND 2, FINALLY SOMETHIN TRUUCHA DIDNT GET :biggrin:

DAMN SURE ROUND 3 WILL BE INTENSE!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 10:36 AM~8045558
> *No argument but the video shows what really happend and i was just asking what you where refering too im cool with everybody but alot of the time people take my ?'s has argument or hate  i only state facts
> *


02 i got the video too, and the 1 place trophie.FACTS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 5 2007, 09:25 PM~8050079
> *02 i got the video too, and the 1 place trophie.FACTS
> *


FACT you guys never hopped ea other FACT the green 64 beat the garys blue car on the sticks at the show in yakima FACT but the biggest FACT you NEVER MENTIONED AND ITS ON THE VIDEO for the WORLD to see SOMEONE WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE 64 TO MAKE IT GET TO THE BUMPER FACT and thats not HATE its FACT to serve some one you would have to hop them nose to nose side by side whatever not at the same show on the stick and with your car having HELP FACT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8050150
> *FACT you guys never hopped ea other FACT the green 64 beat the garys blue car on the sticks at the show in yakima FACT but the biggest FACT you NEVER MENTIONED was AND ITS ON THE VIDEO  for the WORLD to see SOMEONE WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE 64 TO MAKE IT GET TO THE BUMPER FACT and thats not HATE its FACT to serve some one you would have to hop them nose to nose side by side whatever not at the same show on the stick and with your car having HELP FACT
> *


Got to agree with this !!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8050150
> *FACT you guys never hopped ea other FACT the green 64 beat the garys blue car on the sticks at the show in yakima FACT but the biggest FACT you NEVER MENTIONED was AND ITS ON THE VIDEO  for the WORLD to see SOMEONE WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE 64 TO MAKE IT GET TO THE BUMPER FACT and thats not HATE its FACT to serve some one you would have to hop them nose to nose side by side whatever not at the same show on the stick and with your car having HELP FACT
> *


Oh shit real talk.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8050150
> *FACT you guys never hopped ea other FACT the green 64 beat the garys blue car on the sticks at the show in yakima FACT but the biggest FACT you NEVER MENTIONED AND ITS ON THE VIDEO  for the WORLD to see SOMEONE WAS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK OF THE 64 TO MAKE IT GET TO THE BUMPER FACT and thats not HATE its FACT to serve some one you would have to hop them nose to nose side by side whatever not at the same show on the stick and with your car having HELP FACT
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 5 2007, 10:01 PM~8050314
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Why you laughing at FACTS???? thats all im stateing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@May 31 2007, 01:56 PM~8013842
> *Todd is on top ,clean ass cars all the way!!
> *


This is the key word,plus how many hopps has todd been in over the last year and a half.and not just in his area all over the US.If your car is high and you only hopp it every now and then,well then you ain't the king.Just what i think.Not taking anything away from the others mentioned,just what i think.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8045178
> *WOW!Alot of hate in here,but I respect those that gave their HONEST opinions.
> Here is my .02
> 
> ...


Good point, this shit takes time. and alot of parts to get them there...I do think the rematch will be a good one, hope I will be there to get to see it in person... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 4 2007, 02:46 AM~8035329
> *DIDNT THIS CAR GET BEAT LAST WEEKEND?????
> *


Damn do you work for bigtime?Just asking because you keep saying this? :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 5 2007, 09:16 PM~8050426
> *Good point, this shit takes time. and alot of parts to get them there...I do think the rematch will be a good one, hope I will be there to get to see it in person... :biggrin:
> *


so you comming this weekend? :biggrin: :scrutinize: cause its going down, like a prom dress :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 10:24 PM~8050469
> *so you comming this weekend? :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  cause its going down, like a prom dress :biggrin:
> *


Prom dresses go up and panties come down get it right! :twak: 
at least thats what my ole'lady said


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



KING OF CHEVY'S


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 12:15 AM~8050706
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> KING OF CHEVY'S
> *


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 12:15 AM~8050706
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> KING OF CHEVY'S
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


HEY VATO U SOUND LIKE MY EX-BITCH TALKIN SHIT AND REPEATIN THE SAME OLD SHIT NOT JUST ON THIS TOPIC BUT ALSO OTHER FORUMS. FOR SOMEONE THAT DOESN'T COMPETITE AGAINST THE THE BIG DOGGS LIKE RON AND TODD WHICH ARE THE SUBJECTS HERE NOT U OF COURSE, THE ? WAS ABOUT CHEVY KING AND WHAT DO U KNOW YOUR BUMASS GOES AND POST "LOOK AT THIS VIDEO" YES IT WAS A GIVIN WIN BECAUSE TODD'S CAR BROKE DOWN BUT I RECALL ONE OF BIG TIMES 64 HOPPER DOIN THE SAME THING BUT THE PAINT JOB WAS SO HEAVY IT COULDN'T GET OFF THE GROUND, BUT YET BIG TIME TALKED THEIR SHIT LIKE YOU THAT TODD HAD TO SHOW THEM UP LIKE HE WILL ON THE REMATCH SO ENJOY THE SO CALLED WIN BECAUSE STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC ARE COMIN AND THEY AIN'T STOPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. SO TURN THE REPEAT BUTTON OFF AND LET TOOD AND RON SKANK DAT ASS WHEN THE REMATCH COMES. O'YEAH 1 VOTE FOR TODD AND RON WHO ARE "DOING DA DAMN THING".... :thumbsup: HEY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE THEM FOULS WHO TALK SHIT AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOPPER ....
:twak:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2007, 02:38 AM~8058094
> *HEY VATO U SOUND LIKE MY EX-BITCH TALKIN SHIT AND REPEATIN THE SAME OLD SHIT NOT JUST ON THIS TOPIC BUT ALSO OTHER FORUMS. FOR SOMEONE THAT DOESN'T COMPETITE AGAINST THE THE BIG DOGGS LIKE RON AND TODD WHICH ARE THE SUBJECTS HERE NOT U OF COURSE, THE ? WAS ABOUT CHEVY KING AND WHAT DO U KNOW YOUR BUMASS GOES AND POST "LOOK AT THIS VIDEO" YES IT WAS A GIVIN WIN BECAUSE TODD'S CAR BROKE DOWN BUT I RECALL ONE OF BIG TIMES 64 HOPPER DOIN THE SAME THING BUT THE PAINT JOB WAS SO HEAVY IT COULDN'T GET OFF THE GROUND, BUT YET BIG TIME TALKED THEIR SHIT LIKE YOU THAT TODD HAD TO SHOW THEM UP LIKE HE WILL ON THE REMATCH SO ENJOY THE SO CALLED WIN BECAUSE STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC ARE COMIN AND THEY AIN'T STOPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. SO TURN THE REPEAT BUTTON OFF AND LET TOOD AND RON SKANK DAT ASS WHEN THE REMATCH COMES. O'YEAH 1 VOTE FOR TODD AND RON WHO ARE "DOING DA DAMN THING"....  :thumbsup: HEY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE THEM FOULS WHO TALK SHIT AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOPPER ....
> :twak:
> *



:wow: :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2007, 02:38 AM~8058094
> *HEY VATO U SOUND LIKE MY EX-BITCH TALKIN SHIT AND REPEATIN THE SAME OLD SHIT NOT JUST ON THIS TOPIC BUT ALSO OTHER FORUMS. FOR SOMEONE THAT DOESN'T COMPETITE AGAINST THE THE BIG DOGGS LIKE RON AND TODD WHICH ARE THE SUBJECTS HERE NOT U OF COURSE, THE ? WAS ABOUT CHEVY KING AND WHAT DO U KNOW YOUR BUMASS GOES AND POST "LOOK AT THIS VIDEO" YES IT WAS A GIVIN WIN BECAUSE TODD'S CAR BROKE DOWN BUT I RECALL ONE OF BIG TIMES 64 HOPPER DOIN THE SAME THING BUT THE PAINT JOB WAS SO HEAVY IT COULDN'T GET OFF THE GROUND, BUT YET BIG TIME TALKED THEIR SHIT LIKE YOU THAT TODD HAD TO SHOW THEM UP LIKE HE WILL ON THE REMATCH SO ENJOY THE SO CALLED WIN BECAUSE STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC ARE COMIN AND THEY AIN'T STOPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. SO TURN THE REPEAT BUTTON OFF AND LET TOOD AND RON SKANK DAT ASS WHEN THE REMATCH COMES. O'YEAH 1 VOTE FOR TODD AND RON WHO ARE "DOING DA DAMN THING"....  :thumbsup: HEY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE THEM FOULS WHO TALK SHIT AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOPPER ....
> :twak:
> *


 :burn: :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2007, 02:38 AM~8058094
> *HEY VATO U SOUND LIKE MY EX-BITCH TALKIN SHIT AND REPEATIN THE SAME OLD SHIT NOT JUST ON THIS TOPIC BUT ALSO OTHER FORUMS. FOR SOMEONE THAT DOESN'T COMPETITE AGAINST THE THE BIG DOGGS LIKE RON AND TODD WHICH ARE THE SUBJECTS HERE NOT U OF COURSE, THE ? WAS ABOUT CHEVY KING AND WHAT DO U KNOW YOUR BUMASS GOES AND POST "LOOK AT THIS VIDEO" YES IT WAS A GIVIN WIN BECAUSE TODD'S CAR BROKE DOWN BUT I RECALL ONE OF BIG TIMES 64 HOPPER DOIN THE SAME THING BUT THE PAINT JOB WAS SO HEAVY IT COULDN'T GET OFF THE GROUND, BUT YET BIG TIME TALKED THEIR SHIT LIKE YOU THAT TODD HAD TO SHOW THEM UP LIKE HE WILL ON THE REMATCH SO ENJOY THE SO CALLED WIN BECAUSE STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC ARE COMIN AND THEY AIN'T STOPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. SO TURN THE REPEAT BUTTON OFF AND LET TOOD AND RON SKANK DAT ASS WHEN THE REMATCH COMES. O'YEAH 1 VOTE FOR TODD AND RON WHO ARE "DOING DA DAMN THING"....  :thumbsup: HEY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE THEM FOULS WHO TALK SHIT AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOPPER ....
> :twak:
> *


YOU MUST BE A CRACKER.....IF YOUR NOT YOU ARE NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 8 2007, 12:15 AM~8064450
> *YOU MUST BE A CRACKER.....IF YOUR NOT YOU ARE NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


NA HOMIE SOME THING I AM BECAUSE OF MY EXCENT, BUT IM JUST TRIED OF FUCKER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY BOY'S FROM BLACKMAGIC AND STREETLIFE. IT STARTIN TO GET ANNOYING HEARING THESE LITTLE BITCHES CRYIN DAY AFTER DAY 
HOW THEIR SO CALLED JUNK ASS HOPPER BEAT TODD AND HOW IT WILL BEAT ANY OTHER HOPPER FROM VEGAS,CALIFAS,AZ OR ETC... TO ME THE VATO TALKIN SHIT ON THE VIDEO HOW HE SO CALLED BEAT TODD IS KIND OF STUPID BECAUSE HE IS PULLIN A DUKES OF HAZZARD THREW HIS FRONT WINDOW AND THE IMPALA LOOKED LIKE SHITTY WORK FROM BIG TIMES.. :thumbsdown: FOR BIG TIME TO TAKE AN EASY WIN WITH THAT DAMN CAR IT SURELYDIDNT HAVE THE FRONT BUMPER , NO INTERIOR AT ALL AND SWITCHMAN LOOK LIKE A DAMN FOOL. I RECALL TODD HAVIN THE 61 READY FROM PAINT,INTEROIR, AND JUICED IN 3 DAYS WITH NO EXCUSE LIKE BG TIME SAYIN I HAVE IT AT THE SHOP "BUT" IT WASNT ON THE CAR GO FIGURE!!! ALL I KNOW IS WHEN TEAM CRACKER AND STREETLIFE COME OUT AND PLAY THEIR "CAR'S/HOPPER'S" HAVE EVERYTHING LIKE THE BUMPERS,INTERIOR, AND THE SWITCHMAN ISNT A BITCH LIKE MR BIG TIMES... HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR THE TIPS FOR MY RIDE VATO PLUS THE COMPETITION 8'S ARE PIMP. IM THE HOMIE FROM TEJAS WHO WILL BE REPPIN BLACKMAGIC IN THE 817 AREA..."SKIES THA LIMIT" :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: 
















































































:worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 9 2007, 11:31 AM~8071975
> *NA HOMIE SOME THING I AM BECAUSE OF MY EXCENT, BUT IM JUST TRIED OF FUCKER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY BOY'S FROM BLACKMAGIC AND STREETLIFE. IT STARTIN TO GET ANNOYING HEARING THESE LITTLE BITCHES CRYIN DAY AFTER DAY
> HOW THEIR SO CALLED JUNK ASS HOPPER BEAT TODD AND HOW IT WILL BEAT ANY OTHER HOPPER FROM VEGAS,CALIFAS,AZ OR ETC... TO ME THE VATO TALKIN SHIT ON THE VIDEO HOW HE SO CALLED BEAT TODD IS KIND OF STUPID BECAUSE HE IS PULLIN A DUKES OF HAZZARD THREW HIS FRONT WINDOW AND THE IMPALA LOOKED LIKE SHITTY WORK FROM BIG TIMES.. :thumbsdown: FOR BIG TIME TO TAKE AN EASY WIN WITH THAT DAMN CAR IT SURELYDIDNT HAVE THE FRONT BUMPER , NO INTERIOR AT ALL AND SWITCHMAN LOOK LIKE A DAMN FOOL. I RECALL TODD HAVIN THE 61 READY FROM PAINT,INTEROIR, AND JUICED IN 3 DAYS WITH NO EXCUSE LIKE BG TIME SAYIN I HAVE IT AT THE SHOP "BUT" IT WASNT ON THE CAR GO FIGURE!!! ALL I KNOW IS WHEN TEAM CRACKER AND STREETLIFE COME OUT AND PLAY THEIR "CAR'S/HOPPER'S" HAVE EVERYTHING LIKE THE BUMPERS,INTERIOR, AND THE SWITCHMAN ISNT A BITCH LIKE MR BIG TIMES... HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR THE TIPS FOR MY RIDE VATO PLUS THE COMPETITION 8'S ARE PIMP. IM THE HOMIE FROM TEJAS WHO WILL BE REPPIN BLACKMAGIC IN THE 817 AREA..."SKIES THA LIMIT"  :biggrin:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
























:biggrin: I see some of my pics there... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 9 2007, 11:31 AM~8071975
> *NA HOMIE SOME THING I AM BECAUSE OF MY EXCENT, BUT IM JUST TRIED OF FUCKER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY BOY'S FROM BLACKMAGIC AND STREETLIFE. IT STARTIN TO GET ANNOYING HEARING THESE LITTLE BITCHES CRYIN DAY AFTER DAY
> HOW THEIR SO CALLED JUNK ASS HOPPER BEAT TODD AND HOW IT WILL BEAT ANY OTHER HOPPER FROM VEGAS,CALIFAS,AZ OR ETC... TO ME THE VATO TALKIN SHIT ON THE VIDEO HOW HE SO CALLED BEAT TODD IS KIND OF STUPID BECAUSE HE IS PULLIN A DUKES OF HAZZARD THREW HIS FRONT WINDOW AND THE IMPALA LOOKED LIKE SHITTY WORK FROM BIG TIMES.. :thumbsdown: FOR BIG TIME TO TAKE AN EASY WIN WITH THAT DAMN CAR IT SURELYDIDNT HAVE THE FRONT BUMPER , NO INTERIOR AT ALL AND SWITCHMAN LOOK LIKE A DAMN FOOL. I RECALL TODD HAVIN THE 61 READY FROM PAINT,INTEROIR, AND JUICED IN 3 DAYS WITH NO EXCUSE LIKE BG TIME SAYIN I HAVE IT AT THE SHOP "BUT" IT WASNT ON THE CAR GO FIGURE!!! ALL I KNOW IS WHEN TEAM CRACKER AND STREETLIFE COME OUT AND PLAY THEIR "CAR'S/HOPPER'S" HAVE EVERYTHING LIKE THE BUMPERS,INTERIOR, AND THE SWITCHMAN ISNT A BITCH LIKE MR BIG TIMES... HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR THE TIPS FOR MY RIDE VATO PLUS THE COMPETITION 8'S ARE PIMP. IM THE HOMIE FROM TEJAS WHO WILL BE REPPIN BLACKMAGIC IN THE 817 AREA..."SKIES THA LIMIT"  :biggrin:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


i will be in texas july 22nd in houstone come on out.


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey is ron comin out


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2007, 05:38 AM~8058094
> *HEY VATO U SOUND LIKE MY EX-BITCH TALKIN SHIT AND REPEATIN THE SAME OLD SHIT NOT JUST ON THIS TOPIC BUT ALSO OTHER FORUMS. FOR SOMEONE THAT DOESN'T COMPETITE AGAINST THE THE BIG DOGGS LIKE RON AND TODD WHICH ARE THE SUBJECTS HERE NOT U OF COURSE, THE ? WAS ABOUT CHEVY KING AND WHAT DO U KNOW YOUR BUMASS GOES AND POST "LOOK AT THIS VIDEO" YES IT WAS A GIVIN WIN BECAUSE TODD'S CAR BROKE DOWN BUT I RECALL ONE OF BIG TIMES 64 HOPPER DOIN THE SAME THING BUT THE PAINT JOB WAS SO HEAVY IT COULDN'T GET OFF THE GROUND, BUT YET BIG TIME TALKED THEIR SHIT LIKE YOU THAT TODD HAD TO SHOW THEM UP LIKE HE WILL ON THE REMATCH SO ENJOY THE SO CALLED WIN BECAUSE STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC ARE COMIN AND THEY AIN'T STOPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. SO TURN THE REPEAT BUTTON OFF AND LET TOOD AND RON SKANK DAT ASS WHEN THE REMATCH COMES. O'YEAH 1 VOTE FOR TODD AND RON WHO ARE "DOING DA DAMN THING"....  :thumbsup: HEY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE THEM FOULS WHO TALK SHIT AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOPPER ....
> :twak:
> *


WATCHA CARNAL, YOU NEED TO STFU BECAUSE A LOSS IS A LOSS. SORRY DAWG BUT FACTS ARE FACTS LIKE BIGTONY SAYS. AND I WILL POST IT UP AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL THE REMATCH. END OF STORY, BUT THEN YOU WANT TO MENTION IT WAS A GIVEN??? HOW'S THAT??? CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG BUT WHEN KILLA'S CAR WAS BEAT DOWN SOUTH WAS IT WORKING OR NOT?? OK SAME WITH WHEN TODD'S CAR WASNT WORKING.. THEY BOTH GOT BEAT SO I GUESS WE WONT KNOW UNTIL BOTH CARS ARE WORKING PROPERLY. AND UNTIL THEN KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 9 2007, 07:43 PM~8073600
> *i will be in texas july 22nd in houstone come on out.
> *


KOOL KILLA JUST HAVE DA IMPALA ALL INTACT AITE.. I MEAN NO DISREPECT BUT THEIR AIN'T NO NEED TO ACT LIKE A FOOL WHEN THE GUY YOUR COMPETITING WITH HAD HIS CAR BRAKE DOWN PLUS I KNOW WE ALL GO THREW THAT.. SO WE'LL SEE YOU IN HUSTLE-TOWN HOMIE.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 01:30 PM~8076103
> *KOOL KILLA JUST HAVE DA IMPALA ALL INTACT AITE.. I MEAN NO DISREPECT BUT THEIR AIN'T NO NEED TO ACT LIKE A FOOL WHEN THE GUY YOUR COMPETITING WITH HAD HIS CAR BRAKE DOWN PLUS I KNOW WE ALL GO THREW THAT.. SO WE'LL SEE YOU IN HUSTLE-TOWN HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 02:34 AM~8075087
> *WATCHA CARNAL, YOU NEED TO STFU BECAUSE A LOSS IS A LOSS. SORRY DAWG BUT FACTS ARE FACTS LIKE BIGTONY SAYS. AND I WILL POST IT UP AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL THE REMATCH. END OF STORY, BUT THEN YOU WANT TO MENTION IT WAS A GIVEN??? HOW'S THAT??? CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG BUT WHEN KILLA'S CAR WAS BEAT DOWN SOUTH WAS IT WORKING OR NOT?? OK SAME WITH WHEN TODD'S CAR WASNT WORKING.. THEY BOTH GOT BEAT SO I GUESS WE WONT KNOW UNTIL BOTH CARS ARE WORKING PROPERLY. AND UNTIL THEN KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!
> *


AITE VATO BUT WHEN FOOLS GO AROUND TALKIN SHIT LIKE YOU AND BIG TIMES ABOUT HOW THEY WILL PUT THE WHIPPIN ON ANY CAR, BUT THA FACT IS YALL KNOW IF YOUR CAR IS WORKIN OR NOT, AND YET YOU STILL TALK SMACK AND THEN I RECALL WHEN TODD CALLED YALL OUT. WHAT DID THE HOMEBOY SAY "HOW BOUT I GIVE A VIDEO" VIDEO FOR WHAT???? PUT THAT SHIT ON THE STICK, AND WHEN TODD SHOWED UP WITH TAH 61 TO HOP THE DUKES OF HAZZARD HOPPER BECAUSE HE'S CLIMBIN THREW THA FRONT WINDOW BESIDES THAT HE DIDN'T GET ALL STUID HE TOOK IT AS A MAN AND SAID WE WILL HAVE A REMATCH. THAT IS A TRUE "SWITCHMAN" THAT'S WHY HE IS RESPECTED BECAUSE HE DOESN'T ALL STUPID ON ANY VIDEO. O'YEAH MR. NOSE LIKE MY BOY RON SAY U CAN SUCK A DICK WIHLE U PICK ROCK BITCH!!!!!!:twak: BUT LIKE ALWAYS MY BOY TODD PUT IT BE PREPARED FOR THA REMATCH THEN WE'LL SEE WHO IS KING AGAIN








THEN AGAIN








AND AGAIN



















THEN HE RIDE AWAY VICTORIOUS WAITIN FOR ANOTHER CHALLENGER.. MUCH LOVE THA BIG "M"... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: "SKIES THA LIMIT"....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:09 PM~8076337
> *AITE VATO BUT WHEN FOOLS GO AROUND TALKIN SHIT LIKE YOU AND BIG TIMES ABOUT HOW THEY WILL PUT THE WHIPPIN ON ANY CAR, BUT THA FACT IS YALL KNOW IF YOUR CAR IS WORKIN OR NOT, AND YET YOU STILL TALK SMACK AND THEN I RECALL WHEN TODD CALLED YALL OUT.  WHAT DID THE HOMEBOY SAY "HOW  BOUT I GIVE A VIDEO" VIDEO FOR WHAT???? PUT THAT SHIT ON THE STICK, AND WHEN TODD SHOWED UP WITH TAH 61 TO HOP THE DUKES OF HAZZARD HOPPER BECAUSE HE'S CLIMBIN THREW THA FRONT WINDOW BESIDES THAT HE DIDN'T GET ALL STUID HE TOOK IT AS A MAN AND SAID WE WILL HAVE A REMATCH. THAT IS A TRUE "SWITCHMAN" THAT'S WHY HE IS RESPECTED BECAUSE HE DOESN'T ALL STUPID ON ANY VIDEO. O'YEAH MR. NOSE LIKE MY BOY RON SAY U CAN SUCK A DICK WIHLE U PICK ROCK BITCH!!!!!!:twak:  BUT LIKE ALWAYS MY BOY TODD PUT IT BE PREPARED FOR THA REMATCH THEN WE'LL SEE WHO IS KING AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: YOUR SAYING YA'LL. WHERE DO YOU GET YA'LL HOMEBOY, CHECK IT OUT HOMNEBOY I STAY ON JACKSBORRO HWY. SO LET'S MEET UP AND SETTLE THIS SHIT ONCE AND FORALL :angry: :angry:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 9 2007, 01:10 PM~8072119
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin: I see some of my pics there... :thumbsup:
> *


HEY MR. KNIGHTSTALKER I LIKE YOUR FOTOS ESE THEY ALMOST LIKE SO REAL. WHAT KIND OF CAMERA DO YOU USE?? JUST KEEP IT COMIN I LIKE YOUR WORK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:09 PM~8076337
> *AITE VATO BUT WHEN FOOLS GO AROUND TALKIN SHIT LIKE YOU AND BIG TIMES ABOUT HOW THEY WILL PUT THE WHIPPIN ON ANY CAR, BUT THA FACT IS YALL KNOW IF YOUR CAR IS WORKIN OR NOT, AND YET YOU STILL TALK SMACK AND THEN I RECALL WHEN TODD CALLED YALL OUT.  WHAT DID THE HOMEBOY SAY "HOW  BOUT I GIVE A VIDEO" VIDEO FOR WHAT???? PUT THAT SHIT ON THE STICK, AND WHEN TODD SHOWED UP WITH TAH 61 TO HOP THE DUKES OF HAZZARD HOPPER BECAUSE HE'S CLIMBIN THREW THA FRONT WINDOW BESIDES THAT HE DIDN'T GET ALL STUID HE TOOK IT AS A MAN AND SAID WE WILL HAVE A REMATCH. THAT IS A TRUE "SWITCHMAN" THAT'S WHY HE IS RESPECTED BECAUSE HE DOESN'T ALL STUPID ON ANY VIDEO. O'YEAH MR. NOSE LIKE MY BOY RON SAY U CAN SUCK A DICK WIHLE U PICK ROCK BITCH!!!!!!:twak:  BUT LIKE ALWAYS MY BOY TODD PUT IT BE PREPARED FOR THA REMATCH THEN WE'LL SEE WHO IS KING AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU ARE ADMITTING THAT HIS 61 LOST :0 :0 DAMN, YOU DA FIRST TO ADMIT THAT. DAMN YOU BOYS WITH EVERYBODY BUT YET YOU LIVE IN AZLE??? ISNT THAT A PART OF FUNKY TOWN


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8050426
> *Good point, this shit takes time. and alot of parts to get them there...I do think the rematch will be a good one, hope I will be there to get to see it in person... :biggrin:
> *


I MUST AGREE WITH WHAT RON IS SAYIN SOME OF US HAVEN'T OR GOT TO THEIR LEVEL YET. RON,TODD,KILLA,VMAX, ANOTHER HAVE CLIMB AND EARNED THEIR PLACES IN THE RANKS SO MUCH RESPECT TO ALL.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: "SKIE THA LIMIT".. JUST DOIN DAA DAMN THING!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:16 PM~8076370
> *SO YOU ARE ADMITTING THAT HIS 61 LOST :0  :0  DAMN, YOU DA FIRST TO ADMIT THAT. DAMN YOU BOYS WITH EVERYBODY BUT YET YOU LIVE IN AZLE??? ISNT THAT A PART OF FUNKY TOWN
> *


I DONT RECALL ME ADMITTING THAT TOOD LOST BUT IF U WANNA PUT WORDS IN THE MOUTH THEN SO BE IT.. WHAT IF AZLE IS PART OF FUNKY-TOWN U GONNA DO SOMETHING IF SO SAY IT BECAUSE I'M NOT AFRAID OF THE MESSAGE'S U HAVE STATED TO OTHER'S IN THA LAY-IT-LOW FORUMS, JUST REMEMBER THAT U ALWAYS TAKE SHIT SO SERIOUSLY WHILE PISSING OTHER'S OFF SO SAY AND GET IT OVER WITH BECAUSE I KNOW I WAS SUPPOSE TO PUT MY VOTE OF IMPALA KING AND NOW ITS A TOTAL DIFFERENT SUBJECT....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:32 PM~8076435
> *I DONT RECALL ME ADMITTING THAT TOOD LOST BUT IF U WANNA PUT WORDS IN THE MOUTH THEN SO BE IT.. WHAT IF AZLE IS PART OF FUNKY-TOWN U GONNA DO SOMETHING IF SO SAY IT BECAUSE I'M NOT AFRAID OF THE MESSAGE'S U HAVE STATED TO OTHER'S IN THA LAY-IT-LOW FORUMS, JUST REMEMBER THAT U ALWAYS TAKE SHIT SO SERIOUSLY WHILE PISSING OTHER'S OFF SO SAY AND GET IT OVER WITH BECAUSE I KNOW I WAS SUPPOSE TO PUT MY VOTE OF IMPALA KING AND NOW ITS A TOTAL DIFFERENT SUBJECT....
> *


WHAT YOU SAID WHAT WE WILL SEE WHO'S KING AGAIN SO BY SAYING THAT YOUR IMPLYING THAT HE LOST BITCH!!! AND YEAH THERE AINT SHIT IN AZLE, I KNOW BECAUSE I USED TO LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE HOMEBOY AND CRUISE THE BRICKS EVERYWEEKEND. SO DONT GET IT TWISTED BITCH AINT NOBODY GETTING SERIOUS AND I COULD CARELESS IF YOUR SCARED OR NOT OF THE SHIT THAT I POST. OH YEAH FOR YOUR INFORMATION THER NOT MESSAGES THERE STATEMENTS PINCHE PENDEJO :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8076357
> *:uh:  YOUR SAYING YA'LL. WHERE DO YOU GET YA'LL HOMEBOY, CHECK IT OUT HOMNEBOY I STAY ON JACKSBORRO HWY. SO LET'S MEET UP AND SETTLE THIS SHIT ONCE AND FORALL :angry:  :angry:
> *


HEY HOMIE IF THAT'S HOW U WANNA SETTLE ALL YOUR ISSUES THEN FUCK IT I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WASTE WITH YOUR ASS BECAUSE I BETTER THINGS TO DO PLUS IF I'M RIGHT YOU WILL SAY THAT I'M A PUSSY SENSE I WONT MEET YOUR DEMAND SO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO AND SCREW UP THA SUBJECT LIKE ALWAYS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GET MAD ALL YOU WANT!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:40 PM~8076469
> *HEY HOMIE IF THAT'S HOW U WANNA SETTLE ALL YOUR ISSUES THEN FUCK IT I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WASTE WITH YOUR ASS BECAUSE I BETTER THINGS TO DO PLUS IF I'M RIGHT YOU WILL SAY THAT I'M A PUSSY SENSE I WONT MEET YOUR DEMAND SO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO AND SCREW UP THA SUBJECT LIKE ALWAYS... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GET MAD ALL YOU WANT!!!!!
> *


 :uh: THAT'S RIGHT, AVOID THE FUCKEN WHOLE THING FOOL.. IT'S BITCHES LIKE YOU THAT LIKE TO RIDE THAT DICK AND THEN GET ALL DEFENSIVE ONCE THE QUESTION POPS UP QUE NO  IT'S ALL RIGHT PENDEJO YOU CAN THINK IM GETTING MAD  































































HE'S GONNA CRY IN THE CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:39 PM~8076465
> *WHAT YOU SAID WHAT WE WILL SEE WHO'S KING AGAIN SO BY SAYING THAT YOUR IMPLYING THAT HE LOST BITCH!!! AND YEAH THERE AINT SHIT IN AZLE, I KNOW BECAUSE I USED TO LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE HOMEBOY AND CRUISE THE BRICKS EVERYWEEKEND. SO DONT GET IT TWISTED BITCH AINT NOBODY GETTING SERIOUS AND I COULD CARELESS IF YOUR SCARED OR NOT OF THE SHIT THAT I POST. OH YEAH FOR YOUR INFORMATION THER NOT MESSAGES THERE STATEMENTS PINCHE PENDEJO :0  :0
> *


FOR A HOMIE BEING FROM DA AREA AND USE TO LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE OF TOWN I DON'T SEE YOU WITH YOUR RIDE GOI
NG AGAINST THA KING'S, AND YES I SAID KING'S OF IMPALAS ON ANY VIDEO DO I???? :0 :ugh: :ugh: :nono: MY ISNT SO THEIR PLUS I DONT GIVE A FUCKIN RATS-ASS IF YOU CRUISED THA BRICKS BITCH PUT YOUR SHIT ON THA STICKS THAT WHAT ITS ABOUT COLO.. :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:50 PM~8076503
> *FOR A HOMIE BEING FROM DA AREA AND USE TO LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE OF TOWN I DON'T SEE YOU WITH YOUR RIDE GOI
> NG AGAINST THA KING'S, AND YES I SAID KING'S OF IMPALAS ON ANY VIDEO DO I???? :0  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono: MY ISNT SO THEIR PLUS I DONT GIVE A FUCKIN RATS-ASS IF YOU CRUISED THA BRICKS BITCH PUT YOUR SHIT ON THA STICKS THAT WHAT ITS ABOUT COLO..  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GETTING ALL HYPED UP LIKE A LITTLE BITCH. HAHAHA EAT A FUCKEN DICK PAISA  I AINT GOT SHIT TO PROVE TO YOU NOR ANYBODY, YOUR THE ONE WHO STARTED WITH YOUR FUCKEN IDIOTIC COMMENTS TOWARDS ME AND IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AND GET OFF THE DICK BITCH


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:43 PM~8076482
> *:uh:  THAT'S RIGHT, AVOID THE FUCKEN WHOLE THING FOOL.. IT'S BITCHES LIKE YOU THAT LIKE TO RIDE THAT DICK AND THEN GET ALL DEFENSIVE ONCE THE QUESTION POPS UP QUE NO   IT'S ALL RIGHT PENDEJO YOU CAN THINK IM GETTING MAD
> HE'S GONNA CRY IN THE CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL YOU MUST LIKE DICK'S FOOL BECAUSE IT ALWAYS YOU PENDEJO MUST LOVE TO GRIND ON A MAN ASS RIGHT MR. PENDEJO
   hno: LET ME TELL YOU IM AVIODING THE WHOLE FUCKIN THING... ITS THAT I DONT HAVE TIME FOR YOUR CHILDESS PLAY ON THE FORUM LIKE MOST OF WE HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO THEN WANNA FIGHT SOMEBODY FOOL.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 02:57 PM~8076535
> *WELL YOU MUST LIKE DICK'S FOOL BECAUSE IT ALWAYS YOU PENDEJO MUST LOVE TO GRIND ON A MAN ASS RIGHT MR. PENDEJO
> hno: LET ME TELL YOU IM AVIODING THE WHOLE FUCKIN THING... ITS THAT I DONT HAVE TIME FOR YOUR CHILDESS PLAY ON THE FORUM LIKE MOST OF WE HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO THEN WANNA FIGHT SOMEBODY FOOL.... :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :cheesy: YOU BITCHING OUT??? IT'S OK, FROM NOW ON I WILL REFER TO YOU AS BITCH, BECAUSE YOU BITCHED OUT ON THE INITIAL QUESTION AND I WILL CALL YOU A BITCH BECAUSE OF THE STUPID REMARKS THAT YOU MADE WHEN YOU QUOTED ME  


PEACE BITCH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

you got to look at it sort of like boxing even though there titles get passed around easy but if a great undefeated champion gets beat by joe shmoe that doesn't mean joe shmoe can go through all the other opponets that the champ did he just did it that day maybe after some work be put in he can prove himself then the torch must be passed but still give credit where credit is due


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:55 PM~8076525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GETTING ALL HYPED UP LIKE A LITTLE BITCH. HAHAHA EAT A FUCKEN DICK PAISA   I AINT GOT SHIT TO PROVE TO YOU NOR ANYBODY, YOUR THE ONE WHO STARTED WITH YOUR FUCKEN IDIOTIC COMMENTS TOWARDS ME AND IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AND GET OFF THE DICK BITCH
> *


FOR A HOMIE WITH THE SUBJECT "FUCK ALL THA HATER" YOU SURE DO HATE ALOT BY THA WAY IM NOT GONNA DO NOTHING BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOUR MOUTH SOUNDIN LIKE A BITCH AND REPEATIN YOURSELF LIKE A BITCH AND TALKIN LIKE A BITCH ABOUT DICKS THEN THE SUBJECT WOULD STILL BE WHO IS "KING OF IMPALA" RIGHT BUT FUCK IT IM DONE SO KEEP TALKIN YOUR SHIT AND ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH IT............. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 03:06 PM~8076570
> *FOR A HOMIE WITH THE SUBJECT "FUCK ALL THA HATER" YOU SURE DO HATE ALOT BY THA WAY IM NOT GONNA DO NOTHING BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOUR MOUTH SOUNDIN LIKE A BITCH AND REPEATIN YOURSELF LIKE A BITCH AND TALKIN LIKE A BITCH ABOUT DICKS THEN THE SUBJECT WOULD STILL BE WHO IS "KING OF IMPALA" RIGHT BUT FUCK IT IM DONE SO KEEP TALKIN YOUR SHIT AND ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH IT............. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AFTER ALL IS SAID AND DONE, YOUR STILL A BITCH MADE PAISA AND NOT TO MENTION THAT YOUR THE ONE WHO STATED THE WORD DICK FROM THE GET GO  NICE WAY TO SWITCH IT UP. I DID NOT CATCH IT TILL RIGHT NOW WHEN I WENT OVER ALL THIS SHIT :biggrin: YOU TRULY ARE A BITCH MADE PAISA :0 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8045178
> *WOW!Alot of hate in here,but I respect those that gave their HONEST opinions.
> Here is my .02
> 
> ...


AND C....THE GUY THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR.....THATS A FACT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 10 2007, 03:16 PM~8076603
> *AND C....THE GUY THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR.....THATS A FACT
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8076551
> *:cheesy:  YOU BITCHING OUT??? IT'S OK, FROM NOW ON I WILL REFER TO YOU AS BITCH, BECAUSE YOU BITCHED OUT ON THE INITIAL QUESTION AND I WILL CALL YOU A BITCH BECAUSE OF THE STUPID REMARKS THAT YOU MADE WHEN YOU QUOTED ME
> PEACE BITCH
> *


AITE MR. REPEAT OF EVERTHING...ENJOY OUR DAY DICK. :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 01:26 PM~8076648
> *AITE MR. REPEAT OF EVERTHING...ENJOY OUR DAY DICK. :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *











ON DA STICKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 03:30 PM~8076665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT'S NOT YOUR CAR :angry: AINT THAT CAR FROM AZ :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 01:35 PM~8076691
> *:uh:  THAT'S NOT YOUR CAR :angry: AINT THAT CAR FROM AZ :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


YEAH BUT THE TOPIC IS ABOUT KING OF IMPALA BUT ALL IM SAYING IS PUT ON THA STICK THAT ALL....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8076707
> *YEAH BUT THE TOPIC IS ABOUT KING OF IMPALA BUT ALL IM SAYING IS PUT ON THA STICK THAT ALL....
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: THAT'S NOT A CHEVY, THAT'S A FORD :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

post up some more pics of the white 61, i think it was white


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

killa what went down today?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 10 2007, 09:09 PM~8079389
> *killa what went down today?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: NO ONE SHOWED


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 10 2007, 09:13 PM~8079438
> *:dunno:  :dunno: NO ONE SHOWED
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 10 2007, 08:13 PM~8079438
> *:dunno:  :dunno: NO ONE SHOWED
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

man thats alot of shit talking. the man has had one loss.hes probably won 20 just in the last year. my vote to TODD. MAJESTIC 4 life


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

RIP BIG RICH az MAJESTICS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 10 2007, 09:15 PM~8079878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8079878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET MALIBU HOMIE..MUCH LOVE FOR MAJESTIC C.C.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

That's NICE as Hell..........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 10 2007, 01:16 PM~8076603
> *AND C....THE GUY THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR.....THATS A FACT
> *


 :0


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 10 2007, 10:15 PM~8079878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that malibu is a tight as fuck


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

TODD


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Todd is the fuckin shit. he shuts down the competition where ever that mutha fucker go.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Todd is the fuckin shit. he shuts down the competition where ever that mutha fucker go.


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 10 2007, 12:35 PM~8076691
> *:uh:  THAT'S NOT YOUR CAR :angry: AINT THAT CAR FROM AZ :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Is that a town car :0


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 10:39 AM~8116474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT , FUCKED UP THE ROOF (NOT THE CAR)



DON'T NOBODY HAVE SHIT ON THAT , SO THERE'S THE "KING" OF THE SHIT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 05:39 PM~8116474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God damn. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2007, 06:43 AM~8120400
> *God damn. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



x2 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 08:13 AM~8126388
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


Dam is one of those yours himbone?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jun 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8118221
> *I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT , FUCKED UP THE ROOF (NOT THE CAR)
> DON'T NOBODY HAVE SHIT ON THAT , SO THERE'S THE "KING" OF THE SHIT
> *


WUTITDU YOU KNOW THAT CAR IS THA SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 10:13 AM~8126388
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


Nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN are both of these black magics? looks like their working right   


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 08:13 AM~8126388
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jun 18 2007, 11:20 AM~8127242
> *Dam is one of those yours himbone?
> *


im on the right Ron is on the left switching Perms tre


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 09:13 AM~8126388
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 06:34 PM~8129853
> *im on the right Ron is on the left switching Perms tre
> *


TWO BIG CRACKERS IN THE SAME SOUP BOWL DAMN THAT'S THE SHIT!!!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BMH TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 05:34 PM~8129853
> *im on the right Ron is on the left switching Perms tre
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 09:39 AM~8116474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

someone post pics of todds le cab, i see it in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 10:37 AM~8134563
> *someone post pics of todds le cab, i see it in the back :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHH!!!! thats still under wraps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 10:37 AM~8134563
> *someone post pics of todds le cab, i see it in the back :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got some...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 19 2007, 01:28 PM~8135572
> *SHHHHHHH!!!! thats still under wraps :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  Sorry Nick.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jun 19 2007, 12:28 PM~8135572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 04:29 PM~8136744
> *he told me all about it  :biggrin:
> *


yes but seeing it in persons way better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 19 2007, 04:29 PM~8136744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

shhhhhhhhh. one serving at a time  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 11:37 AM~8134563
> *someone post pics of todds le cab, i see it in the back :biggrin:
> *


what about a flicc of your car?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 10:39 AM~8116474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pics makes me happy and breaks my heart at the sametime.....weird :dunno:


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

there is no question Todd is the man that 503 pink impala?ya right.that dude hasn't been doing anything thy car is crap and it was crap when it first cameout.the only thing tight about it is the interior.todd has built some tight ass cars and they work also.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Jun 21 2007, 10:52 AM~8147543
> *there is no question Todd is the man that 503 pink impala?ya right.that dude hasn't been doing anything thy car is crap and it was crap when it first cameout.the only thing tight about it is the interior.todd has built some tight ass cars and they work also.
> *


u should wipe that hate out your mouth,and learn your facts.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 20 2007, 03:19 PM~8142855
> *this pics makes me happy and breaks my heart at the sametime.....weird :dunno:
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE THAT TODD IS DA SHITZ THEIRS ALWAYS A PICTURE OR SHOULD I SAY AN ALBUM OR VIDEO TO PROVE THAT HE IS THE "KING" BUT MAJESTICS CC DOING IT BIG AS ALWAYS. MUCH LOVE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 02:08 PM~8285428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

theres your king


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 02:08 PM~8285428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 





:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

The green 64 is a double and the Blue 64 rag is a single. So FUCK the Rest you Know who's the BEST! "M" "StreetLife" Dream Team taking over!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2007, 11:06 PM~8289611
> *The green 64 is a double and the Blue 64 rag is a single. So FUCK the Rest you Know who's the BEST!  "M" "StreetLife"  Dream Team taking over!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thats what I'm talkin about both look hard as fuk :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 12 2007, 12:06 AM~8289611
> *The green 64 is a double and the Blue 64 rag is a single. So FUCK the Rest you Know who's the BEST!  "M" "StreetLife"  Dream Team taking over!!
> *


THAT'S DAMN RIGHT HOMIE. ARE YALL GONNA BE AT HOUSTON LRM SHOW LEO OR ANYBODY FROM THE "DREAM TEAM" LET ME KNOW HOMIE.. GOOD LUCK AND MUCH LOVE TO THA BIG "M" FROM THA LONESTAR RIDAZ C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8015237
> *:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 20 2007, 11:27 PM~8357184
> *
> *


HEY KILLA CAN YOU JUST GIVE UP ON THE "VIDEO" BECAUSE THAT SHIT IS OLD HOMIE PLUS IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THA BEST THEM START YOUR OWN THREAD ON "LOOK WHAT I FIND" BECAUSE THIS TOPIC IS "KING OF IMPALA" NOT LOOK WHAT I FOUND....SORRY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

LOT OF HATE KILLA! THESE CATS IN THEY FEELINGS BOUT YOU PUSHIN HUMPTY DUMPTY OF HIS HUMP! WHATS REAL IS YOU DA KING AND GOT VIDEO DAT SAYS SO! SO YEAH THEY AINT TRYING TO SWALLOW THAT! BUT LIKE YOU TELL A BITCH THATS DEEP THROATIN YOU, SWALLOW DAT SHIT LIKE A GOOD BITCH!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

FOR DA RECORDS AND HATERS IM THE FRESH WORK COMING FROM DAT BIG "I" FRESH OUT OF EXILE BACK ON DA BRICKS. TRUE SOLIDER THEY CALL ME COWBOY BUGT PLEASE ADRESS ME AS THE CLEAN-UP MAN , NOT TO MANY CAN DO IT LIKE I CAN AND NO ONE DOES IT BETTER THAN THE "I".COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU, FROM DA BODY OF BIG TIME HYDRAULICS, LOVE AND RESPECT TO REAL OG'S AND G'S OF THIS SHIT, ONE!


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 22 2007, 05:16 AM~8362658
> *FOR DA RECORDS AND HATERS IM THE FRESH WORK COMING FROM DAT BIG "I" FRESH OUT OF EXILE BACK ON DA BRICKS. TRUE SOLIDER THEY CALL ME COWBOY BUGT PLEASE ADRESS ME AS THE CLEAN-UP MAN , NOT TO MANY CAN DO IT LIKE I CAN AND NO ONE DOES IT BETTER THAN THE "I".COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU, FROM DA BODY OF BIG TIME HYDRAULICS, LOVE AND RESPECT TO REAL OG'S AND G'S OF THIS SHIT, ONE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :uh: :ugh: :nono: :loco:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 21 2007, 10:20 PM~8361590
> *HEY KILLA CAN YOU JUST GIVE UP ON THE "VIDEO" BECAUSE THAT SHIT IS OLD HOMIE PLUS IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THA BEST THEM START YOUR OWN THREAD ON "LOOK WHAT I FIND" BECAUSE THIS TOPIC IS "KING OF IMPALA" NOT LOOK WHAT I FOUND....SORRY :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE PICS OF YOUR CAR ******, PROBABLY AINT GOT ONE
FUCK YOU.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 22 2007, 09:13 AM~8363265
> *LETS SEE PICS OF YOUR CAR ******, PROBABLY AINT GOT ONE
> FUCK YOU.
> *


I thought you were in houston today? that fall threw?


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

101".....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 01:08 PM~8285428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

GO TEAM CRACKER GO HAHAHA FUNNY STUFF


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

man i thoght we had dropped this toppic . mr. look what i found :biggrin: :biggrin: why dont you post truuchas volume 23 when streetlife , santana, and beach city slapped that booty :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 22 2007, 10:13 AM~8363265
> *LETS SEE PICS OF YOUR CAR ******, PROBABLY AINT GOT ONE
> FUCK YOU.
> *


DON'T GET MAD NOW BECAUSE SOME OF US ARE SPEAKING THE TRUTH, BUT MY RIDE IS NOT AN IMPALA,BUT I GOT ONE BUT I PUT MY VOTES IN AND WELL SAD TO SAY YOU DIDN'T GET MY VOTE BECAUSE ONE CLIP OF YOU WINNING WELL DOESN'T COMPARE TO TODD OR RON MULTIPLE WINS ON TRUUCHA, ROLLIN, AND CALI-SWANGIN.... SO JUST BOW DOWN TO THA BEST BECAUSE YOUR ONE WIN ISN'T SHIT. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


























O'YEAH I MADE NOT HAVE MY OWN BUSINESS BUT I DON'T SEE YOUR FUCKING 
NAME ON ANY PRODUCT BITCH.. :0 :0 :0 :twak: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 22 2007, 03:28 PM~8365143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And 0-3 against StreetLife... :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8367603
> *DON'T GET MAD NOW BECAUSE SOME OF US ARE SPEAKING THE TRUTH, BUT MY RIDE IS NOT AN IMPALA,BUT I GOT ONE BUT I PUT MY VOTES IN AND WELL SAD TO SAY YOU DIDN'T GET MY VOTE BECAUSE ONE CLIP OF YOU WINNING WELL DOESN'T COMPARE TO TODD OR RON MULTIPLE WINS ON TRUUCHA, ROLLIN, AND CALI-SWANGIN.... SO JUST BOW DOWN TO THA BEST BECAUSE YOUR ONE WIN ISN'T SHIT. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8367603
> *DON'T GET MAD NOW BECAUSE SOME OF US ARE SPEAKING THE TRUTH, BUT MY RIDE IS NOT AN IMPALA,BUT I GOT ONE BUT I PUT MY VOTES IN AND WELL SAD TO SAY YOU DIDN'T GET MY VOTE BECAUSE ONE CLIP OF YOU WINNING WELL DOESN'T COMPARE TO TODD OR RON MULTIPLE WINS ON TRUUCHA, ROLLIN, AND CALI-SWANGIN.... SO JUST BOW DOWN TO THA BEST BECAUSE YOUR ONE WIN ISN'T SHIT. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN KILLA AND I GOT FAM OUTTA TEXAS AND THEY AINT CUT LIKE THESE HATERS WHO DONT HAVE IMPALAS OR RIDE THEM. THEN GOT THE NERVE TO BE ON A WEB SITE LIKE KING OF IMPALAS. DICC RIDING ******* YOU LOVE OUR STYLE, CANT HANDLE THE KNOCK OUT OR THE FLOOR, THEN DONT FALL DOWN!


----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

not to fucc up your topic... but I will give a reward of some sort for "verified" info on the whereabouts of MEME from Loco's Hydraulics. The Loco's that was located in Hawthorne then moved to Watts by 92nd & Alameda. PM me... let's talk.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 23 2007, 02:35 AM~8368930
> *DAMN KILLA AND I GOT FAM OUTTA TEXAS AND THEY AINT CUT LIKE THESE HATERS WHO DONT HAVE IMPALAS OR RIDE THEM. THEN GOT THE NERVE TO BE ON A WEB SITE LIKE KING OF IMPALAS. DICC RIDING ******* YOU LOVE OUR STYLE, CANT HANDLE THE KNOCK OUT OR THE FLOOR, THEN DONT FALL DOWN!
> *


MAN U JUST A LIL BITCH WHO JUST JOINED DA SITE SO SHUT DA FUCK UP BECAUSE U R 1 OF THEM BITCHES JUST JUMPING ON THA BAND WAGON THIS 
AIN'T HATING WE JUST TELLIN YALL HOW IT IS DAT RON Y TODD CAN'T BE STOPPED... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

















I DON'T SEE KILLA ALL OVER THA PLACE LIKE MY BOYS WHO ARE PUTTIN
IT NOW!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

HI-LOW
Team MEXICALI


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 25 2007, 03:09 PM~8389280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE CRAP WHEN YOUR RIDE DON'T HAVE DA FRONT BUMPER, MISSING AN HEADLIGHT, AND IT'S HOPPIN ON SWAMPER TIRE AND WELL DAT'S NOT "KING OF IMPALA" MAYBE "INCOMPETE IMPALA HOPPER".. :0 :0 :0 :0 

















DO YOU GET THE PICTURE.. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I still say VMAXX


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

some may have impalas and get inches but do they make house calls and serve EVERYONE like streetlife!!!!!
not to mentoin their hoppers are cleaner than alot of the shit people have on the streets


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 25 2007, 05:11 PM~8390105
> *some may have impalas and get inches but do they make house calls and serve EVERYONE like streetlife!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 24 2007, 06:08 AM~8377705
> *MAN U JUST A LIL BITCH WHO JUST JOINED DA SITE SO SHUT DA FUCK UP BECAUSE U R 1 OF THEM BITCHES JUST JUMPING ON THA BAND WAGON THIS
> AIN'T HATING WE JUST TELLIN YALL HOW IT IS DAT RON Y TODD CAN'T BE STOPPED... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> ...


FIRST OF ALL I NEVER CALLED U OUT YOUR NAME, BUT IF THE SHOE FITS YOU THEN U WHERE IT WELL. I KNOW YOUR FEELINGS ARE HURT CAUSE KILLA BROKE YOUR BOY OFF, OH HOLD ON ARE U FROM MAJESTICS OR DO PUT SIT TOGETHER AT STEETLIFE? THATS WHAT I THOUGHT! MY BOY AINT GOT A LOT OF TIME TO TOUR AT THE MOMENT CAUSE WE BUILDING LOADS ,MAINLY IMPALAS! HOW DO I KNOW THAT? FOR ONE, I TOO BUILD LOADS AT BIG TIME TOGETHER WITH KILLA. I AINT NO NEW BOOTY TO NOTHING EXCEPT THIS WEBSITE CAUSE I JUST GOT OUT DOING A BID IN THE FEDS. IM G HOMEBOY AND I WAS LOWRIDING BEFORE I WENT TO THE PEN AND IM LOWRIDING NOW, IN A IMPALA A SIX DUCE PARTNA! I DONT HATE I GIVE PROPS WHEN DO, I LOWRIDE, I DONT RIDE DICC'S! I JUST GOT OUT FROM WHERE THEY TAKE ASS FROM CATS LIKE YOU, SO STOP HATE'N. YOU GOT DONE HATE'N SOME MORE ON THAT IMPALA WITH NO BUMPER, DAMN PARTNA! U LUCC'N OUT I CANT POST MY JOINT UP FOR AT LEAST THE 30 DAY WAIT CAUSE IM NEW TO THE SITE, BUT YOU WOULD HATE ANYWAY CAUSE THAT WHAT U ARE A HATER! SO KEEP HATE'N CAUSE IMA KEEP RIDIN LIKE A TRUE RIDA ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 25 2007, 04:13 PM~8390115
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ONE MORE THING PARTNA, OH I MEAN HATER, IM REP'N DAT BIG "I" AS WELL, THEY ALSO WONT LET ME EDIT THAT ON MY SHIT ETHER AND WE WILL BE OUT TOUR'N TO MAKE U HATERS CRY AS WELL! SO DONT WORRY WE GONNA GIVE U SOME MORE TO HATE ABOUT OK MEJO! ONE!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 25 2007, 04:13 PM~8390115
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


OH AND GET UP OFF YOUR KNEES OR GET SOME KNEEPADS FOR GOODNESS SAKE CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR UM , YEAH , BEING U! DAMN GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF AND LET THAT THING GO ALREADY, DIZZZAMN!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 25 2007, 02:09 PM~8389280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that piece of shit didnt even have a motor in it at that hop


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 26 2007, 12:50 AM~8393722
> *that piece of shit didnt even have a motor in it at that hop
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

So what are you saying, no gas hops


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

so whos the king?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TODD, HUERO, AKA KING OF AZ... CASE CLOSED... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:09 PM~8393557
> *FIRST OF ALL I NEVER CALLED U OUT YOUR NAME, BUT IF THE SHOE FITS YOU THEN U WHERE IT WELL. I KNOW YOUR FEELINGS ARE HURT CAUSE KILLA BROKE YOUR BOY OFF, OH HOLD ON ARE U FROM MAJESTICS OR DO PUT SIT TOGETHER AT STEETLIFE? THATS WHAT I THOUGHT! MY BOY AINT GOT A LOT OF TIME TO TOUR AT THE MOMENT CAUSE WE BUILDING LOADS ,MAINLY IMPALAS! HOW DO I KNOW THAT? FOR ONE, I TOO BUILD LOADS AT BIG TIME TOGETHER WITH KILLA. I AINT NO NEW BOOTY TO NOTHING EXCEPT THIS WEBSITE CAUSE I JUST GOT OUT DOING A BID IN THE FEDS. IM G HOMEBOY AND I WAS LOWRIDING BEFORE I WENT TO THE PEN AND IM LOWRIDING NOW, IN A IMPALA A SIX DUCE PARTNA! I DONT HATE I GIVE PROPS WHEN DO, I LOWRIDE, I DONT RIDE DICC'S! I JUST GOT OUT FROM WHERE THEY TAKE ASS FROM CATS LIKE YOU, SO STOP HATE'N. YOU GOT DONE HATE'N SOME MORE ON THAT IMPALA WITH NO BUMPER, DAMN PARTNA! U LUCC'N OUT I CANT POST MY JOINT UP FOR AT LEAST THE 30 DAY WAIT CAUSE IM NEW TO THE SITE, BUT YOU WOULD HATE ANYWAY CAUSE THAT WHAT U ARE A HATER! SO KEEP HATE'N CAUSE IMA KEEP RIDIN LIKE A TRUE RIDA ONE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Give him some "Pom-Poms"...


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Not to be rude or talking shit to anyone, not trying to afend anyone. I give it up to STREET LIFE for doing what they do & I give it up to BIG TIME & all the other shops out there putting it down for this hopping thing. Yeah STREET LIFE served HI-LOW 3 in a row & served BIG TIME as well. Much respects out to them for doing what they do going all over the U.S. serving people & showing them not to f*uck w/ STREET LIFE. But you got to remember that hopping isn't bout who has the cleaniest cars, who's done what, & who has etc... It's all bout them "INCHES". Up to now we have hit 100" & not got stuck on the bumper. If anyone out there has done more inches sorry for not knowing, so just post it up. If anyone doesn't agree w/ me that's fine everyone is intitiled to their opinion. MUCH RESPECT.....


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 26 2007, 03:55 PM~8399035
> *Not to be rude or talking shit to anyone, not trying to afend anyone.  I give it up to STREET LIFE for doing what they do & I give it up to BIG TIME & all the other shops out there putting it down for this hopping thing.  Yeah STREET LIFE served HI-LOW 3 in a row & served BIG TIME as well.  Much respects out to them for doing what they do going all over the U.S. serving people & showing them not to f*uck w/ STREET LIFE.  But you got to remember that hopping isn't bout who has the cleaniest cars, who's done what, & who has etc...  It's all bout them "INCHES". Up to now we have hit 100" & not got stuck on the bumper.  If anyone out there has done more inches sorry for not knowing, so just post it up.  If anyone doesn't agree w/ me that's fine everyone is intitiled to their opinion.  MUCH RESPECT.....
> *


i give streetlife they props cuz they get them inches and have clean ass cars while doin it. its not bout who has the cleanest car when hopping but streetlife is raising the bar. you could bring out junk impalas on ballon tires and get inches but what fun would that be.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 26 2007, 04:03 PM~8399125
> *i give streetlife they props cuz they get them inches and have clean ass cars while doin it. its not bout who has the cleanest car when hopping but streetlife is raising the bar.  you could bring out junk impalas on ballon tires and get inches but what fun would that be.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 26 2007, 03:55 PM~8399035
> *Not to be rude or talking shit to anyone, not trying to afend anyone.  I give it up to STREET LIFE for doing what they do & I give it up to BIG TIME & all the other shops out there putting it down for this hopping thing.  Yeah STREET LIFE served HI-LOW 3 in a row & served BIG TIME as well.  Much respects out to them for doing what they do going all over the U.S. serving people & showing them not to f*uck w/ STREET LIFE.  But you got to remember that hopping isn't bout who has the cleaniest cars, who's done what, & who has etc...  It's all bout them "INCHES".  Up to now we have hit 100" & not got stuck on the bumper.  If anyone out there has done more inches sorry for not knowing, so just post it up.  If anyone doesn't agree w/ me that's fine everyone is intitiled to their opinion.  MUCH RESPECT.....
> *


THATS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU OF ALL PEOPLE WOULD SAY THAT AND THAT YOU GIVING PROPS WHERE THEY DO THEN SAY THAT STREET LIFE SERVED BIG TIME, WHICH IS TRUE. BUT DAMN BRO , DID OR DID NOT BIG TIME SERVE STREET LIFE? CAUSE I COULD'VE SWORE I SEEN A YOU TUBE WITH BIG TIME DIGGIN STREET LIFE'S ASS OUT AND VIDEO AS WELL! BUT STREET LIFE GOT CLASS A SHIT AND SPEC'S ARE DO SO THEY GOT THAT! BUT LIKE YOU SAID IT ALL ABOUT INCHES AND WE GOT 95 TO TALK ABOUT AS OF PRESS TIME BUT THIS WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEKEND AS WELL AT THE LOWRIDER CAR IN PORTLAND , WE GOT A LIL SOMETHING COMING OUT AND IF STREET LIFE WANT THE TITLE BACC, THEN BY ALL MEANS COME UP TO P-TOWN AND LIKE REAL X-CHAMP SHOULD. CAUSE SHIT, WE AINT DUCC'N NO REC AND WE WELCOME ALL CHALLENGERS! OH AND WE WILL BE ON 14X7 175/75, HOPE TO SEE A REMATCH, NO, OR A NO SHOW CAUSE THATS JUST LIKE A WIN WHEN THE CHALLENGE HAS BEEN ISSUED AND IT HAS BEEN ISSUED, LIKE BACC ON MAY 27TH 07 WHEN STREET LIFE WAS KO'ED BY BIG TIME BY WAY OF THE BIG MUTHA FUCC'EN "I" PERIOD. ONE! MUCH RESPECT AS WELL.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:16 AM~8393596
> *ONE MORE THING PARTNA, OH I MEAN HATER, IM REP'N DAT BIG "I" AS WELL, THEY ALSO WONT LET ME EDIT THAT ON MY SHIT ETHER AND WE WILL BE OUT TOUR'N TO MAKE U HATERS CRY AS WELL! SO DONT WORRY WE GONNA GIVE U SOME MORE TO HATE ABOUT OK MEJO! ONE!
> *


PUTO DON'T GET TO CARRIED AWAY WITH THA WORD "HATING" BECAUSE 
THE WAY I SEE IT IS DAT YALL CAN'T FACE THE FACT THAT 1 WIN ISN'T SHIT 
COMPARED TO THA WIN'S TODD HAS UNDER HIS BELT, SHIT AT LEAST HE MAKES
TIME FOR SHOWS, TRIPS, AND SHOP CALLS. BUT LIKE MY BOY ALEX FROM GOODTIME SAYS "EXCUSE'S ARE FOR ASSHOLE" AND APPRENTLY ALL I HEAR ARE EXCUSE'S, SO QUIT TRYIN TO BE SO HARD JUST BECAUSE U JUST GOT OUT OFF THA PINTA WAY.. PLUS YOUR WERE SUMBODY'S BITCH AND ALL I'VE HEARD FROM U IS BITCH BITCH BITCH. O'YEAH AND IF I WAS WITH MAJESTIC CC WOULD IT SCARE YOU FOOL BECAUSE WITH THE RIGHT PRODUCT AND WITH THA PROFESSOR "TODD" FUCK WE BE SMACKIN THAT ASS ALL DAY TILL DA WHEELS FELL OFF "PARTNA".... STREETLIFE OR BLACKMAGIC IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO BECAUSE WHEN THA PROJECT IS DONE ITS ALL INTACT AND NOT IT'S NOT MISSING PARTS. :0 :0 :0 





















































MAJESTIC AND STREETLIFE JUST CAN'T BE STOPPED AND NO NEED TO GAS HOP BECAUSE THREE LICKS THEIR ON THA BUMPER BITCH.. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 04:09 PM~8398573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 26 2007, 10:50 PM~8402800
> *PUTO DON'T GET TO CARRIED AWAY WITH THA WORD "HATING" BECAUSE
> THE WAY I SEE IT IS DAT YALL CAN'T FACE THE FACT THAT 1 WIN ISN'T SHIT
> COMPARED TO THA WIN'S TODD HAS UNDER HIS BELT, SHIT AT LEAST HE MAKES
> ...


OK NOW YOU COME WITH THE "IF" SHIT WELL IT AINT GONNA WORK, CUZZ U AINT FROM DA M OR STREET LIFE AND SCARED! U GOT ME FUCC'ED UP ,I WAS DOWN WITH PLENTY OF CATZ FROM THA M AND U COULD NEVER MAKE THAT CUT CAUSE THEY DONT ACCEPT BROADS, OH I MEAN BITCHES, IN THE M. WHERE IS YOUR RIDE AT ? STILL NO POST? YOUR A CYBER HO LOOKING FOR DICC'S TO RIDE, BUT YOU DO IT WELL, POSTING PICTURES OF OTHER GUYS! AND DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMEBOY, I DUCC NO REC ,SO WATCH YOUR MOUTH AND MAKE SURE TO TAKE BREATHES INBETWEEN SUCC'N THAT DICC YOU FUCC'N PUNK ASS PUSSY. I'LL BE IN PORTLAND AT THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY DA 5TH "IF U TRYING TO SEE ME CUZZ I AINT TO HARD! I'LL HAVE ON A BIG "I" INDIVIDUALS SHIRT ON WITH MY BOY KILLA REP'N BIG TIME DEFENDING THE TITLE IN DA CORNER OF THE REIGNING CHAMP, CHUMP! SO WE TAKING ALL CHALLENGES FOR THE TITLE HO! GO RUN-N-TELL THAT. OLD HATE'N ASS SUCCA, U BUSTA!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:20 AM~8393619
> *OH AND GET UP OFF YOUR KNEES OR GET SOME KNEEPADS FOR GOODNESS SAKE CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR UM , YEAH , BEING U! DAMN GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF AND LET THAT THING GO ALREADY, DIZZZAMN!
> *


FOR YOUR NAME BEING "COWBOY" U DO LIKE THE WORD "DICK".. HEY I GOT AN IDEA FOR YOU, WHY DON'T YOU GO PUT SUM WINNIES ON THA GRILL AND STUFF YOUR MOUTH BECAUSE IT ALL "DICKS" FOR YOU BITCH, SO WHEN YOUR DONE GO RIDE A DICC OR GO SUCK ON ONE BECAUSE YOU FUCKIN UP THA TOPIC "DICC" :twak: :twak: FUCKIN CHEERLEADER!!!!!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 27 2007, 12:17 AM~8403344
> *FOR YOUR NAME BEING "COWBOY" U DO LIKE THE WORD "DICK".. HEY I GOT AN IDEA FOR YOU, WHY DON'T YOU GO PUT SUM WINNIES ON THA GRILL AND STUFF YOUR MOUTH  BECAUSE IT ALL "DICKS" FOR YOU BITCH, SO WHEN YOUR DONE GO RIDE A DICC OR GO SUCK ON ONE BECAUSE YOU FUCKIN UP THA TOPIC "DICC" :twak:  :twak: FUCKIN CHEERLEADER!!!!!
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT , YOU A BITCH ! AND BY THE WAY THIS CHEERLEADER WILL BEAT THAT ASS TOO! SO IN YOUR BEST INTEREST AND YOUR HEALTH AND WELL BEING, LEAVE DA COWBOY ALONE AND STOP QUOTE'N ME OR I'LL BEAT THE COWBOY SHIT OUT OF YOU FUCC'N ******!


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 27 2007, 09:13 PM~8410485
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT , YOU A BITCH ! AND BY THE WAY THIS CHEERLEADER WILL BEAT THAT ASS TOO! SO IN YOUR BEST INTEREST AND YOUR HEALTH AND WELL BEING, LEAVE DA COWBOY ALONE AND STOP QUOTE'N ME OR I'LL BEAT THE COWBOY SHIT OUT OF YOU FUCC'N ******!
> *


are you the one doing all the work down there?i know kalob ain't doing it.


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Jul 28 2007, 04:40 AM~8412241
> *are you the one doing all the work down there?i know kalob ain't doing it.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Jul 28 2007, 04:40 AM~8412241
> *are you the one doing all the work down there?i know kalob ain't doing it.
> *


YOUR MOM IS THE ONE WORKING DONT ACT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 27 2007, 10:13 PM~8410485
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT , YOU A BITCH ! AND BY THE WAY THIS CHEERLEADER WILL BEAT THAT ASS TOO! SO IN YOUR BEST INTEREST AND YOUR HEALTH AND WELL BEING, LEAVE DA COWBOY ALONE AND STOP QUOTE'N ME OR I'LL BEAT THE COWBOY SHIT OUT OF YOU FUCC'N ******!
> *


WELL SINCE YOU PUT IT LIKE THAT COWBOY CHEERLEADER, I'LL LET YOU GO BEAT YOUR COWBOY BECAUSE THE ONLY THING YOUR DOIN IS RUN DAT JAW
SO LET KILLA DO YOUR WORK AND QUIT MAKIN IT SOUND LIKE YOU DO ANY WORK AT BIG TIME HOMIE BECAUSE YOUR WORDS AIN'T SHIT SO GO TELL IT TO THA GUARD FOOL... O'YEAH. QUIT MAKIN IT SOUND LIKE YOU GONNA DO SOMETHING PARTNA U FUCKIN CRY BABY... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 28 2007, 09:22 AM~8412749
> *YOUR MOM IS THE ONE WORKING DONT ACT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW
> *


HEY KILLA THIS FOOL "COWBOY" DOES HE WORK FOR YOU BECAUSE I KNOW HIS PAROLE OFFICER WOULDN'T LIKE THE LAST COMMENT HE MADE, IS THAT THE KIND OF BUSINESS YOU RUN WHERE THIS FOOL DOES YOUR DIRTY WORK???
NO DISRESPECT KILLA BUT HE DIDN'T SEE ME THREATIN HIM DID HE!!!!!


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 28 2007, 08:22 AM~8412749
> *YOUR MOM IS THE ONE WORKING DONT ACT LIKE YOU DIDNT KNOW
> *


ya, right my mom worked for you?you would have been on the bumper long time ago.she knows more about lowrid'in then you will ever.she welds to can you?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 27 2007, 09:13 PM~8410485
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT , YOU A BITCH ! AND BY THE WAY THIS CHEERLEADER WILL BEAT THAT ASS TOO! SO IN YOUR BEST INTEREST AND YOUR HEALTH AND WELL BEING, LEAVE DA COWBOY ALONE AND STOP QUOTE'N ME OR I'LL BEAT THE COWBOY SHIT OUT OF YOU FUCC'N ******!
> *













:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 06:51 AM~8417970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 03:51 AM~8417970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN RESPECT THAT HOMEBOY AND I GOT FAMILY RIGHT THERE BY YOU AND FOR THE RECORD , I AINT COME ON HERE TO BE BICC'ERING WIT NOBODY. I GOT LOVE FOR BIG TEXAS, BUT THIS CAT WHOEVER HE IS, JUST RUNS HIS MOUTH, THEN NOW WANNA TELL MY P.O. ON ME, HIS PEOPLE MUST WORK FOR THE BANK, THEY TELLERS! BUT TRUTH BE TOLD I'LL TELL HIM THIS SAME SHIT TO HIS FACE AND TO FIND OUT ,I'LL BE AT THE BIG LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CARSHOW HERE IN PORTLAND OREGON ON AUGUST 5TH SO HE CAN COME SEE ME OR WHATEVER AND IF HE OR WHOEVER DONT BELIEVE I WORK AT BIG TIME THEN THE MUTHA FUCC'EN ADRESS RIGHT THERE COME CHECC IT OUT FOR ONES SELF! ONE.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 30 2007, 08:32 PM~8431707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH NO LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE PUSHIN ON THE BACK THATS A :nono:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 30 2007, 10:22 PM~8432405
> *OHHH NO LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE PUSHIN ON THE BACK THATS A  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8432433
> *:0
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Jul 26 2007, 10:40 PM~8402718
> *THATS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU OF ALL PEOPLE WOULD SAY THAT AND THAT YOU GIVING PROPS WHERE THEY DO THEN SAY THAT STREET LIFE SERVED BIG TIME, WHICH IS TRUE. BUT DAMN BRO , DID OR DID NOT BIG TIME SERVE STREET LIFE? CAUSE I COULD'VE SWORE I SEEN A YOU TUBE WITH BIG TIME DIGGIN STREET LIFE'S ASS OUT AND VIDEO AS WELL! BUT STREET LIFE GOT CLASS A SHIT AND SPEC'S ARE DO SO THEY GOT THAT! BUT LIKE YOU SAID IT ALL ABOUT INCHES AND WE GOT 95 TO TALK ABOUT AS OF PRESS TIME BUT THIS WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEKEND AS WELL AT THE LOWRIDER CAR IN PORTLAND , WE GOT A LIL SOMETHING COMING OUT AND IF STREET LIFE WANT THE TITLE BACC, THEN BY ALL MEANS COME UP TO P-TOWN AND LIKE REAL X-CHAMP SHOULD. CAUSE SHIT, WE AINT DUCC'N NO REC AND WE WELCOME ALL CHALLENGERS! OH AND WE WILL BE ON 14X7 175/75, HOPE TO SEE A REMATCH, NO, OR A NO SHOW CAUSE THATS JUST LIKE A WIN WHEN THE CHALLENGE HAS BEEN ISSUED AND IT HAS BEEN ISSUED, LIKE BACC ON MAY 27TH 07 WHEN STREET LIFE WAS KO'ED BY BIG TIME BY WAY OF THE BIG MUTHA FUCC'EN "I" PERIOD. ONE! MUCH RESPECT AS WELL.
> *


you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 11:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8432405
> *OHHH NO LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE PUSHIN ON THE BACK THATS A  :nono:
> *


WERE THEY PUUUUUUUSHING BOO BOO ITS ALOT HARDER WITH ALL THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

street life got king of impala 1 clean hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

--------------------------KING OF IMPALAS----------------------------


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 11:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8432405
> *OHHH NO LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE PUSHIN ON THE BACK THATS A  :nono:
> *


IT WAS ROLLIN BACK YOU FAT FUCK GET YOUR SHIT RIGHT
YOUR CAR IS A :nono: FUCKIN MARK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *


WE KNOW WHAT A LOSS IS ITS WHAT YOU HAPPENED TO YOU UP HERE HOMIE
ITS COMPLETE READY,WHERE IS THE 61 GETTING RE DONE BECAUSE OF BIG KILLA HOMIE,KEEP THAT SHIT REAL, THE ONLY ONE YOU GOT CLOSE IS THE 61.
I HIT MY SWITCH FOOL, I BACK BUMPERED MY 64 ON YOU A FEW TIMES.
SAY WHAT YOU WANT YOU LOST TO BIGTIME HOMIE, WE THE ONLY ONES TO KNOCK YOU OFF, WHY DIDNT YOU SHOW UP TO WASHINGTON TO YOUR BOY NICKS, YOU DIDNT WANNA LOSE TWICE HUH. IM READY


LOWRIDERSHOW IN PORTLAND NEXT WEEK,YOU HIT THE OTHERS!!!
YOU GONNA SKIP, PORTLAND? I WILL BE WAITING, I WANT YOU
TO MEASURE MY SHIT SO YOU CAN SEE IT OVER 100.

YOU LOST HERE, WHY HAVENT YOU CAME BACK?.....I THINK YOU KNOW BETTER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *


MY 64 MADE YOU RE DO THAT SHIT, KEEP IT REAL SOMETIME!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8433382
> *you talk alot of shit as far as a no show is a loss then killa been taking alot of losses like last year in vegas or the I picnic in AZ in nov. or what about last week in houston all NO SHOWS but hey shit happens and traveling is hard. I went to portland my car broke and I took my loss I could really have embrassed young killa and not even hop his parts car but I would sound like other people full of excusees and I got more style then that him pulling that car like that made himself look bad or the fact that a shop owner had another man hit his switch but until the world sees that car hit and come back down on a stick and has a numberof inches to go with the shit talking you aint doing shit the whole world knows my does 97" even your boy from mad tv I mean rider chron. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon. THE KING OF CHEVYS :biggrin:
> *


YOU SAY YOU WILL SEE US SOON?
WE READY NOW. YOU PULL UP ON BIGTIME, YOU TAKIN ANOTHER LOSS!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHEN AND WHERE JIMMY?
WHEN AND WHERE TODD?

I AINT RUNNIN FROM SHIT IM SERVIN YOU BOTH UP 

JIMMY IS A SNACK BEFORE TODD AGAIN

FUCK, YOU FUCKERS HATE ME SOOOOOOO BAD COME UP!!!

IM TAKING ON ANY CHALLENGERS AND IM READY NOW

PORTLAND LRM SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 5TH SHOW UP.

AND IM A HILOW DISTRIBUTOR, SO ME AND MANDO WONT BE HOPPING EACH OTHER.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 31 2007, 08:53 AM~8435502
> *WHEN AND WHERE JIMMY?
> WHEN AND WHERE TODD?
> 
> ...


well in vegas we can do it even better only the top 5 hoppers can go to vegas I'm already in so we will see this weekend if you make it either way vegas its on for you mando and fuck it come on Vmax lets settle this shit even shorty you wouldn'thop me in houston how about vegas killa said he is down so what up


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so is majestics coming back up to portland this weekend for a rematch or what :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds like a hop-off at sundown


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

So is bigtime gonna leave the northwest for any shows this year???? Because since you got beat in LA last year you haven't made it to any big shows or hops outside of the NW?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2007, 11:52 AM~8437024
> *well in vegas we can do it  even better only the top 5 hoppers can go to vegas I'm already in so we will see this weekend if you make it either way vegas its on for you mando and fuck it come on Vmax  lets settle this shit even shorty you wouldn'thop me in houston how about vegas killa said he is down so what up
> *



:0 Damn... I gotta go to vegas and check that out... :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 31 2007, 08:53 AM~8435502
> *WHEN AND WHERE JIMMY?
> WHEN AND WHERE TODD?
> 
> ...


AND IN YOUR PM YOU SAID YOU WOULD SEE ME THIS MONTH NO EXCUSES SO WHERE ARE YOU? GOT AFEW HOURS LEFT


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

WHO WANTS TOO GO TOO "PORKLAND" :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 













DATS ALL U NEED TOO KNOW... 
"KING OF CHEVY"


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 31 2007, 03:33 PM~8438976
> *AND IN YOUR PM YOU SAID YOU WOULD SEE ME THIS MONTH NO EXCUSES SO WHERE ARE YOU? GOT AFEW HOURS LEFT
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2007, 11:52 AM~8437024
> *well in vegas we can do it  even better only the top 5 hoppers can go to vegas I'm already in so we will see this weekend if you make it either way vegas its on for you mando and fuck it come on Vmax  lets settle this shit even shorty you wouldn'thop me in houston how about vegas killa said he is down so what up
> *


ITS GOING DOWN JUST LIKE WE SAID ON THE PHONE TODAY,
WE WILL SEE WHO ELSE SHOWS.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

"WICKED DUECE"


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

hey guero sounds like bigtime don't have the funds to travel theres nothing big time about that. they used the money to finish the moldings and the winshield,and the 3rd red rim and that fucked up interrior :biggrin: maybe mom wont let them leave portland because there was alot of shit talking about houston and they werent ther








e


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 1 2007, 11:19 PM~8451874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEE
:yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 1 2007, 10:11 PM~8452445
> *hey guero sounds like bigtime don't have the funds to travel theres nothing big time about that. they used the money to finish the moldings and the winshield,and the 3rd red rim and that fucked up interrior :biggrin: maybe mom wont let them leave portland because there was alot of shit talking about houston and they werent ther
> 
> 
> ...


NO FUNDS :uh: ABOUT MOMS ID WATCH YOUR BEFORE I GOT HER WORKING THE CORNER

CONGRADS YOUR A FULL FLEDGED HATER.PUT SOME BALLS IN YOUR MOUTH.

WHAT DO YOU GOT LETS SEE YOU PULL SOMETHING OUT SIDELINER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 1 2007, 10:11 PM~8452445
> *hey guero sounds like bigtime don't have the funds to travel theres nothing big time about that. they used the money to finish the moldings and the winshield,and the 3rd red rim and that fucked up interrior :biggrin: maybe mom wont let them leave portland because there was alot of shit talking about houston and they werent ther
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUEDO SOUNDS LIKE THIS GUYS A HATER :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

KILLA NO DISRESPECT HOMIE BUT, WHY IS IT DAT EVERYBODY HAS TO GO TO PORKLAND??? THESE GUYS TRAVEL JUST ABOUT EVERY MONTH EVEN EVERY WEEKEND TO OTHER SHOWS OR EVENTS AND BIGTIME NEVER WANTS TO GO TO FAR FROM HOME... WHY IS DAT? :uh: :uh: :uh:

AND CALI DOESN'T COUNT, ITS STILL CLOSE TOO HOME.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 2 2007, 03:07 PM~8458465
> *KILLA NO DISRESPECT HOMIE BUT, WHY IS IT DAT EVERYBODY HAS TO GO TO PORKLAND??? THESE GUYS TRAVEL JUST ABOUT EVERY MONTH EVEN EVERY WEEKEND TO OTHER SHOWS OR EVENTS AND BIGTIME NEVER WANTS TO GO TO FAR FROM HOME... WHY IS DAT? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> AND CALI DOESN'T COUNT, ITS STILL CLOSE TOO HOME.
> *


True :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

the shit talking is done its time to let the cars do the talking but I got a little suprise for every one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 3 2007, 01:55 PM~8465216
> *the shit talking is done its time to let the cars do the talking but I got a little suprise for every one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 3 2007, 12:55 PM~8465216
> *the shit talking is done its time to let the cars do the talking but I got a little suprise for every one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: surprice little killa i see i hit that spot. i got som coming


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

fuck it, you should both go to the san mateo LRM show, its about half way for both of you! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8458465
> *KILLA NO DISRESPECT HOMIE BUT, WHY IS IT DAT EVERYBODY HAS TO GO TO PORKLAND??? THESE GUYS TRAVEL JUST ABOUT EVERY MONTH EVEN EVERY WEEKEND TO OTHER SHOWS OR EVENTS AND BIGTIME NEVER WANTS TO GO TO FAR FROM HOME... WHY IS DAT? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> AND CALI DOESN'T COUNT, ITS STILL CLOSE TOO HOME.
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

LET THA GAMES BEGIN... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 3 2007, 12:55 PM~8465216
> *the shit talking is done its time to let the cars do the talking but I got a little suprise for every one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIDIA,LIDIA,LIDIA :biggrin:


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

big did nothing this week-end and they hit 63-65 at pur-loco's show one week ago with a push.i think todd and his did alot better in one show.big tyme should not even be in this sinero.(one hit wonders that's all they are and were)


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Aug 7 2007, 03:45 PM~8496141
> *big did nothing this week-end and they hit 63-65 at pur-loco's show one week ago with a push.i think todd and his did alot better in one show.big tyme should not even be in this sinero.(one hit wonders that's all they are and were)
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

THA PEOPLE'S CHAMP'S 
STREETLIFE MAFIA.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 









CONGRAT TOO TODD Y NENE...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 7 2007, 04:09 PM~8496329
> *THA PEOPLE'S CHAMP'S
> STREETLIFE MAFIA.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I love this pic!!


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Todd got this....... handz down........please


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8512371
> *I love this pic!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Aug 7 2007, 04:45 PM~8496141
> *big did nothing this week-end and they hit 63-65 at pur-loco's show one week ago with a push.i think todd and his did alot better in one show.big tyme should not even be in this sinero.(one hit wonders that's all they are and were)
> *


Wipe that dic out your mouth hater.
They didnt get let in the show cause they came 15 minutes late. how do I know this,I WAS THERE!
We was still in the show,I cameout from Cali.Whre was you??Its easy to talk loud on the computer.

An for the record,The 64 has all the mouldings,windows,and interior in,and it was working.
Hope to see Killa,Yodd,Mondo(The REAL Hoppers) go at it and have fun in Vegas.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 9 2007, 08:01 PM~8516179
> *Wipe that dic out your mouth hater.
> They didnt get let in the show cause they came 15 minutes late. how do I know this,I WAS THERE!
> We was still in the show,I cameout from Cali.Whre was you??Its easy to talk loud on the computer.
> ...


hey,psta were you in the black hummer?i think i seen you guys in the hop pit.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 3 2007, 10:51 PM~8468728
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LIDIA,LIDIA,LIDIA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

your 64 is a bucket of shit bro,you aint the king of this shit or the NW you jus a small timer tryina play wit the bifg boys :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you fuckin lame :twak: :twak: 


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 31 2007, 08:33 AM~8435373
> *MY 64 MADE YOU RE DO THAT SHIT, KEEP IT REAL SOMETIME!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 04:03 PM~8536129
> *your 64 is a bucket of shit bro,you aint the king of this shit or the NW you jus a small timer tryina play wit the bifg boys :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you fuckin lame :twak:  :twak:
> *


ANOTHER BUSTER JOINED I SEE.
COME TALK TO ME IN PERSON


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

YOU SEE THAT


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

i did mudafucka wen i seen you you didnt say shit


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8536159
> *i did mudafucka wen i seen you you didnt say shit
> *


 AINT NO ONE SAID SHIT TO ME.


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 12 2007, 04:10 PM~8536167
> *AINT NO ONE SAID SHIT TO ME.
> *


YEAH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHA DRUNK MUTHA FUCKIN SUCKA ON DAT HATER AID TALKIN OUTTA DA SIDE OF HIS NECK. IF YOU GOTTA KNOW , THIS IS THE OTHER SIDE OF BIG TIME AND HIS BROTHA BY ANOTHA AND I AINT SEEN YOU SAY SHIT AND IF YOU KNOW WHATS BEST IT WILL STAY THAT WAY!


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

mudafucka you aint got a a fuccin ride bro, put your money were your mouth is i got a duece bout to be out for the lowcos show we'l see what you pull in there wit cheerleder


> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Aug 12 2007, 06:02 PM~8536890
> *YEAH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHA DRUNK MUTHA FUCKIN SUCKA ON DAT HATER AID TALKIN OUTTA DA SIDE OF HIS  NECK. IF YOU GOTTA KNOW , THIS IS THE OTHER SIDE OF BIG TIME AND HIS BROTHA BY ANOTHA AND I AINT SEEN YOU SAY SHIT AND IF YOU KNOW WHATS BEST IT WILL STAY THAT WAY!
> *


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 06:42 PM~8537213
> *mudafucka you aint got a a fuccin ride bro, put your money were your mouth is i got a duece bout to be out for the lowcos show we'l see what you pull in there wit cheerleder
> *


AINT GOT NO RIDA .? KNOCC IT OFF ! I GOT A REAL SIX DUCE IMPALA , NOT A MODLE CAR LIKE YOU OR A BELAIR, AND IF YOU WANNA GET BUSY THEN WE CAN GET DOWN FOR WHATEVER AND COME TO THE SHOP , THA ADRESS RIGHT UNDER MY NAME ALONG WITH THE FUCC U! IM REBUILDING MY SHIT BUT WE'LL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR A DAY AND BREAK YO ASS OFF SOMETHING PROPER OR DEMO YOU WITH THE SINGLE PUMP 2 DOOR BRO-HAM EUROED OUT! AND FOR THE RECORD , THAT IS MY BROTHA YOU TALKING BOUT SO WACTH YOUR MOUTH WITH THAT CHEERLEADER SHIT UNLESS YOU LIKE REC'IN :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## YOU GOTTA B JOKING (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8536159
> *i did mudafucka wen i seen you you didnt say shit
> *


YA RIGHT


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

wat you got?


> _Originally posted by YOU GOTTA B JOKING_@Aug 12 2007, 07:13 PM~8537485
> *YA RIGHT
> *


----------



## YOU GOTTA B JOKING (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8537502
> *wat you got?
> *


YOUR MOM TIED UP


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

is this another small tyime prototype :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by YOU GOTTA B JOKING_@Aug 12 2007, 07:16 PM~8537512
> *YOUR MOM TIED UP
> *


----------



## YOU GOTTA B JOKING (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8537541
> *is this another small tyime prototype :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT ME 
ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW IS I DONT HOP CARS :uh:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Aug 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8537541
> *is this another small tyime prototype :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :twak:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Aug 12 2007, 07:05 PM~8537410
> *AINT GOT NO RIDA .? KNOCC IT OFF ! I GOT A REAL SIX DUCE IMPALA , NOT A MODLE CAR LIKE YOU OR A BELAIR, AND IF YOU WANNA GET BUSY THEN WE CAN GET DOWN FOR WHATEVER AND COME TO THE SHOP , THA ADRESS RIGHT UNDER MY NAME ALONG WITH THE FUCC U! IM REBUILDING MY SHIT BUT WE'LL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR A DAY AND BREAK YO ASS OFF SOMETHING PROPER OR DEMO YOU WITH THE SINGLE PUMP 2 DOOR BRO-HAM EUROED OUT! AND FOR THE RECORD , THAT IS MY BROTHA YOU TALKING BOUT SO WACTH YOUR MOUTH WITH THAT CHEERLEADER SHIT UNLESS YOU LIKE REC'IN :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



Nooooooooooooooooooo. Dont do it brother :biggrin: 




















BIGKILLA will tell you why I said that :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 31 2007, 06:36 PM~8441212
> *WHO WANTS TOO GO TOO "PORKLAND" :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


SWING BATTER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

"even your boy from mad tv I mean *rider chron*. knows And I'm not going to talk shit and argue back and forth I let my car do the talking see you soon." 

MAD tv GOOD ONE-- TODD... LET THE CARS TALK - ALL THE SIDERLINER SHIT TALKERS- WILL TURN YOU MAD :biggrin: 

RIDER CHRONICLES GOT ROUND ONE COVERED IN L.A., ROUND TWO IN PORTLAND (NW FINALLY GETTING SOME ATTENTION ON THIS LOWRIDER SPORT)

ROUND 3 CANT WAIT. BOTH ARE COOL CATS, KILLAS FROM MY BACKYARD SO OF COURSE I HOPE THE BEST FOR ANYONE DOING THERE THING FROM MY TOWN.

YOU BOTH ALPHA DOGS.. IT PUSHES EVERYONE TO COME OUT HOTT OR TYGHT AS POSSIBLE. THANK YOU BOTH FOR SETTING THE BAR. OH V-MAX THAT BIG HOMIE KNOWS HIS IMPALAS  

PORTLAND JOKES ARE LAME--- I THOUGHT WE TREATED YOU WELL.

PEACE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 28 2007, 07:45 AM~8412847
> *HEY KILLA THIS FOOL "COWBOY" DOES HE WORK FOR YOU BECAUSE I KNOW HIS PAROLE OFFICER WOULDN'T LIKE THE LAST COMMENT HE MADE, IS THAT THE KIND OF BUSINESS YOU RUN WHERE THIS FOOL DOES YOUR DIRTY WORK???
> NO DISRESPECT KILLA BUT HE DIDN'T SEE ME THREATIN HIM DID HE!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A NARK


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Something smells like BULLSHIT around here...





> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Aug 12 2007, 04:06 PM~8536142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, everybody saw you "not hopping" against Todd... I guess you should learn to hit a switch as well as you flap your mouth... then you may a chance... without having to call in a switchman. :uh: :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 07:34 AM~8582580
> *Something smells like BULLSHIT around here...
> A buster, huh??? what's this I see??? Nice matching IP's!!!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 07:34 AM~8582580
> *Something smells like BULLSHIT around here...
> A buster, huh??? what's this I see??? Nice matching IP's!!!
> 
> ...


ITS FOR PEOPLE LIKE YOU.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 07:34 AM~8582580
> *Something smells like BULLSHIT around here...
> A buster, huh??? what's this I see??? Nice matching IP's!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 18 2007, 08:49 AM~8582773
> *ITS FOR PEOPLE LIKE YOU.
> *


What, that you have to make threats under a fake name??? Good business ethics there, jackass!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 18 2007, 09:02 AM~8582819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wow... someone learned to change a quote...

now everyone give the little retard a cookie so he feels better about hisself... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 09:15 AM~8582877
> *What, that you have to make threats under a fake name??? Good business ethics there, jackass!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT THREATEN PEOPLE MAN, BUT FUCK YOU/


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 09:16 AM~8582884
> *wow... someone learned to change a quote...
> 
> now everyone give the little retard a cookie so he feels better about hisself... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YOU ARE THE SMART GUY ON HERE WHY YOU MAD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 18 2007, 09:16 AM~8582884
> *wow... someone learned to change a quote...
> 
> now everyone give the little retard a cookie so he feels better about hisself... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


NOBODY SAID TO GIVE YOUR MOM A COOKIE?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats a trip :thumbsdown:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

todd been killin them truucha videos


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Aug 18 2007, 07:57 PM~8585679
> *todd been killin them truucha videos
> *


TRUE TRUE!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Aug 19 2007, 06:01 AM~8587596
> *TRUE TRUE!!!!
> *


EVERYWHERE BUT THE NW


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Cracka ass crackers :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP TO BIG RON AND THE ROYALS CREW- 












DOING IT ON VOL. 5


----------

